# Game: Listen to the song above and give your opinion



## Hollow Man

android654 said:


> As someone who listens to a fair amount of EDM, that was a bit much. It's like you need a hit of Molly in order to hear all the notes in that polyphonic soup.


The guitar strumming and even the chords remind me of Bob Dylan's "Masters of War". I like the song...the lyrics go with the mood of the song with cool metaphors with seasonal imagery. It's justified!


----------



## chaoticbrain

I thought it was alright. Had some good parts.


----------



## wellfxd

Enjoyed it more than most stuff I've listened to in this thread.


----------



## Antipode

Pretty nice. Sounds like a rock song I'd hear in the 90s!





 @wellfxd, yeah, I "discovered" them when their singer was in my online writing course. Pretty cool guys. They are a band from Newport News, Va.

Also, in case you wanted the song, you can download youtube MP3 files with:

http://www.listentoyoutube.com/


----------



## wellfxd

Damn, I loved that so much! Shame it's not on Spotify. Some of their other stuff is though, so I'm definitely checking that out.


----------



## Necrox

I never got into that type of rock.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I enjoyed that. It sets a very strong mood and has some pleasant instrumentation, so aesthetically i really like it.

On the other hand, it meanders a bit IMHO. The song felt longer than 7 1/2 minutes to me, because not much changed over time other than the instrumentation and dynamics. A lot of post rock has this characteristic and it rarely does the trick for me. I also wasn't that fond of the guitar sound and the glitchy drum break.

Great mood music though. I think if i were having one of those days where i wanted to wallow in melancholy, i'd like it a lot more than i do now.


----------



## wellfxd

I love Tera Melos. I prefer the song Sunburn, but all of their stuff is brilliant.
Bumping with more Math Rock. The guitar work in this is incredible. I wish I could tap.


----------



## Atherys

I enjoyed it until the vocals came in. I have this issue's with a lot of bands, sounding good instrumentally but the vocals...


----------



## Necrox

I would've liked it more if it didn't seem so short. I liked the intro.


----------



## liccht

I hate you. That is all. 

Disclaimer: I don't actually hate you... but WTF. 

Weird video, but here:


----------



## Kaisikudo

Interesting. Quite an original sound; very airy sounding voice. I like it when musicians make effective, artistic use of auto-tune (for example Bon Iver or Imogen Heap). It's very refreshing to listen to  Gotta say I didn't hugely enjoy the video though. Just didn't quite understand it, haha.


I recommend playing both of the following videos together. Prepare your eyes for some epic 80's action.


----------



## necrodeathmortem

Pretty cool to space out to, but not exceptionally great.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Cool... it kind of lacks a memorable melody or hook, but an interesting listen nevertheless.


----------



## wellfxd

Damn I love that guitar riff.

Skip to 2:13 for some amazing bass playing. These guys were all 16/17 when this was released.


----------



## android654

wellfxd said:


> Damn I love that guitar riff.
> 
> Skip to 2:13 for some amazing bass playing. These guys were all 16/17 when this was released.


Not my style, very angry-white-boy suburban punk/alternative by channeling 36CF in a much needed toned down fashion. Technically, they get props because it takes true mastery over an instrument to manipulate it that way.

Queens Of The Stone Age - The Vampyre Of Time And Memory


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I'm a big QOTSA fan and IMHO Like Clockwork might be their best record to date. This isn't my favourite track (that's I Appear Missing, hands down), but it's a good song and a welcome change of pace... This is stylistically quite a stretch from like Songs for the Deaf material, but at the same time it's still unmistakeably Queens. They're easily the best band in modern "mainstream" rock if you ask me and i'm very glad they made another record.
[/fanboy mode]


----------



## Kaisikudo

Simultaneously mellow and unsettling, which is quite a rare mix. Captures a sense of worry, or fear for the present and future, in my opinion. Enjoying this, I took a listen to some other of their songs and found "Fire of Ada" to be more of my thing


----------



## HandiAce

Like the clean and simple drumbeat and bass. Some of the vocals got a little too high, but it wasn't a big deal. I sort of wish after the song slowed down (I was kind of waiting for it to speed up again), it didn't fade back into the original melody, but was then pleasantly surprised by the guitar parts shortly after.

Overall, I liked it. I'll give the rest of this album a listen!


----------



## wellfxd

Damn, that was amazing. I love tapping on a guitar, it just sounds incredible.


----------



## necrodeathmortem

There was nothing that caught my attention in a positive way.


----------



## Aenye

1st part is just 'atmospheric' and people talking (narrative) =not real music 

2nd part raw and somewhat fluid ...punk-ish *jumps in circles*


----------



## android654

Aenye said:


> 1st part is just 'atmospheric' and people talking (narrative) =not real music
> 
> 2nd part raw and somewhat fluid ...punk-ish *jumps in circles*


DCD always has a way of sounding haunting, no matter the sound or context of their music.

Gil Scot-Heron - Me And The Devil.


----------



## wellfxd

Nah, I didn't like that at all. Sorry.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I liked the instrumental though it was a bit dry, the vocals were too childish (for lack of a better word to my taste)


----------



## necrodeathmortem

Average contemporary thrash metal; I don't like average and I usually don't like contemporary (as in 21st century) either.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The sound doesn't sound good in my headphones and I don't like the vocals either.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

The vocals in the beginning were a tad overwhelming and the strings didn't carry much weight. Once the dubstep started, the minor chord progression was fun because I love minor chord progressions. There were a few brief points where all the notes locked in with the bass to create a super deep and powerful chords, which always sound fantastic even if they don't happen on church organs. The one guy in the middle (step?) was a bit weird but whatever. The ending was alright with the exception of that electronic fall thing that became way to piercing and didn't fit with the rest of the piece. Overall, not bad, but like all dubstep, I found it a bit too jerky and jarring for my tastes.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

I like marches, and thought it was pleasant, but not very memorable. I think it would be funny to play it at parades or something without people knowing where it comes from.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

While I don't usually listen to opera or religious people Andrea is Andrea. No words can describe it.


----------



## Frosty

It's got a solid pop beat. Had a "Halloween time/Thriller Jr." vibe going for me, although I'm sure that wasn't the intent. Overall, wasn't into it. I certainly wouldn't go seeking to listen to the song again, but wouldn't particularly mind (i.e. claw out my eardrums) if I heard it in someone's car, a store or wherever.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I like the chord progression and vocal melody. I'm not a huge fan of her voice, but i quite the song.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Not my style. I found it a little too blank, I felt like no real emotion was put it. Maybe because I'm not familiar with the artist, but I'm don't like his voice very much either. Then again, I saw worse and paid for it.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Spiral Code was a nice instrumental. It sounded like it belonged in the rock genre without _quite _being rock music. Unlike a lot of other rock music, it lacked the overpowering and often tinny percussion, instead incorporating them as a foundation for the music rather than a spearhead. The piece managed to create a driving beat while still sounding smooth and calm. All of the instruments blended with each other perfectly; they seemed to all be speaking together, if you will, rather than trying to yell over each other. It also had a sense of depth of sound that I very much enjoyed: often I'll hear similar music and it's almost as if it sounds hollow, with no real core to support it, which wasn't the case here. I liked it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@Imachination it's called Post-Rock. It goes beyond Rock, it's beautiful blend, I'm glad you like it.

OH THAT SONG! I remember listening it as a child, and I like this slightly different from what I remembered version. It has that Hans Zimmer touch you know? Very pleasant. Not something I would listen everyday, but something I would keep on my soundtrack folder and listen to it when it need its energy.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

While I did like it overall, it seemed really claustrophobic. It might just be me, but it seemed like it had a bit of echo akin to what you would get inside of a tunnel. It did have depth, but it wasn't _clear _depth. It sounded muddled and overbearing, and I had a hard time figuring what I was supposed to be focusing on, even when the bass wasn't being overpowering. Enjoyable to an extent, but rather confused and directionless if you ask me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

You really love orchestras and soundtracks don't you? I must admit it is a very inspiring a well done song, one of those I would (again) keep in my soundtrack folder to listen to it again sooner or later. It's particular pleasant in it's calm moments with the acoustic guitar reminding me of some of the versions of the Metal Gear Solid main theme (which is a very good thing).
A very nice and inspiring march, overall.


----------



## Lemxn

It's so deep, I love it. I did a whole routine of contemporary in my head.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I love Ólafur Arnalds. Enough said.


----------



## Lemxn

I've just heard one or two just song from them I think but that song is really good, seriously, I like it!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I don't like Thirty Seconds to Mars. The voice sounds totally out of place in the melody and it's not even that special. It is if Muse and Woodkid had a love child, but that love child didn't have the vocals of it's parents.


----------



## Aenye

It's an interesting combo - the more rhythmic - rap part and melodic - pop(?) part. But not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sounds like a strange mix between Bjork and Godspeed! You Black Emperor. It's interesting and relaxing.


----------



## Orchidion

First impression: Ressembles Radiohead. Too focused on the lyrics, imo. The music manages to create a bleak, dismal atmosphere. Still does not really touch me.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Really creepy stuff. It would be awful playing a horror video game to that, it would freak me out so much.


----------



## Orchidion

Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Not my style, especially when it comes to the vocals. Sounds too blank and messy.


----------



## Lemxn

Okay, this is so weird but I found myself dancing to it lol.


----------



## Orchidion

I love this cover. It gives the song a very diffferent touch and dynamics.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

That feeling of the Folkish Metal in a Scandinavian language. So lovely. The melody is very pleasant too! I love the echo-like effect on the vocals, it gives them a very out worldly sound, like an alien or a Norse God.


----------



## gatsby

It's a bit slow for my taste, but not bad. I'd have to be in the right mood for it.

My least favorite song that I can't stop listening to:


----------



## Lemxn

Not my style.


----------



## Orchidion

Having heard dozens of choir works/oratoriums/requiems from Pergolesi, Bach, Purcell, Brahms, Ligeti, Bartok, et cetera, this does not strike me as something special. Pretty much the same ol´.


----------



## JamesSteal

Sounds like grungy trailer park music to me.


----------



## unINFalliPle

It's got some creepy undertones. The start was really nice. Then, more things happened and while they flowed well, I didn't get a good feeling out of it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I'm on my happy place. Thanks for the wonderful song.


----------



## Lemxn

I like it, If I had to dance a popping choreography.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

It was nice enough in the beginning, but the drums were _way_ too overpowering and killed it for me. Very quickly became a directionless mashup of noises when the dubstep began. I have no idea what they were aiming for because it was quite possibly the most inconsistent thing I've ever heard. Can't say I enjoyed it, sorry. :/


----------



## The Hungry One

Began with some action movie vibes. The protagonist is trekking across the desert. She has killed her camels and drunk their blood for sustenance. She is carrying her companion on her back. The scorching sun begins to rise...and she sees in the distance, not a mirage, but a city. She falls at the city gates. etcetc butt kicking, badassery. 

I would listen to this song during finals week. A battle of epic proportions. 

Quite nice. Although it looked really long, it was very dynamic and exciting and I enjoyed it a lot! I might use it for one of the assignments in my film class.  As far as instrumental music goes, 10 out of 10.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

It could have started a bit faster and towards the middle (for a tad) It felt to pop-like for me. But overall it was enjoyable, if I focused a bit more I feel like I would have enjoyed the lyrics as well.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This music is so nice, so pleasant and somewhat danceable. I like it very much.


----------



## Solitaire U

Extremely generic.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's not really my style so, there isn't much I can say about it. It's good if you like that kind of music.


----------



## Orchidion

Great sound. Brings back many memories of games I played in my childhood. Guitar tune is excellent. Really enjoyed that track.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Great song, it has a great ambient and melody. It's calm even though I can feel the tension. I really liked it.


@_Orchidion_ I think you should try to play the game, your childhood will probably come back to you. Or at least nostalgia will.


----------



## Solitaire U

Technically proficient. Probably in the top third of a rather saturated genre.


----------



## Orchidion

Really good stoner metal. Raw, powerful, yet atmospheric. The soundeffects and the reverb fit perfectly to the voice. I felt kinda down after hearing it. Nice!

@_AyaSullivan_

I have lately been on a nostalgia trip and replayed many games from my childhood. For 4 weeks I played Spellforce 1 over and over again (+add ons). The first day I installed it and spend straight 19 hours on it. Unfortunately I don´t have my game-boy and most of my old games anymore, elsewise I´d probably be inspired by your track to play them again. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Again a very nice atmospheric music. Keep bringing us some of those.


@_Orchidion_ That's just beautiful! I'm glad I was able to do that to you! There are Gameboy emuladors. I can point you to a site which as them if you want so.


----------



## Orchidion

Gorgeous piece from Skyrim. Jeremy Soule is really talented.

@_AyaSullivan_ I have just looked up a gameboy emulator and found one. I am not sure though were I could find games. Any links?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I'm familiar with that song, and I'm just glad to hear it again. A very good theme. Very beautiful, sad with a great harmony.


@Orchidion ROMs, ISOs, & Games | Emuparadise I hope you have fun playing!


----------



## Solitaire U

Nice, very epic, like the game.

Since the theme appears to be game music, one of my favorites:


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Smooth, driving, had a sense of purpose about it. Nice instrumentation. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

That lovely. The retro-like sounds alone bring back memories and since we're on that allow me:


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Gotta love 8-bit music. If there's one type of music that lets you easily dissect every individual part, it's 8-bit, and this is no exception. Energetic, fun to listen to, sounds every manner of fantastic with bass boosting headphones.

To whoever's next: I'm sorry.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Wow, that's a very interesting song. I like it, although the 8-bit sound makes it kind of hard to listen to. I'd love to hear a string quartet give this a go.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This song is so interesting. I cannot even begin to say on how much I like the confusion, the chaos of instruments, the clash with the vocals. Everything. Lovely. I love it.

And since we're on the theme of chaos...


----------



## Octavarium

That's a very interesting song, definitely worth another listen. I love the instrumentation and there's lots of interesting sections (although maybe some of the transitions could've been done a bit better; I found it a bit disjointed in the first half, but as I said, maybe I just need to give it another listen). My only other reservation is that I didn't think the voiceover entirely worked; because there was so much reverb on the instruments, and the voiceover was so dry, I thought it took away from the atmosphere a little. But if it had been mixed a little differently, it might have worked really well. But overall I like it very much, and they're going on my list of bands to explore further. The song is lingering in my head, and that's a good sign.

Here's my contribution: this is in two parts, because I couldn't find a version on Youtube with the whole song in one video.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I like it overall, I liked the first part better though, it was soft and relaxing song. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Octavarium

A decent song, but slightly annoying. I quite like that kind of stuff as something to listen to for a bit of fun, but I have enough of it in my collection to really care about getting any more.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I don't like it. Her voice seems to have no feeling, she sounds like she's already dead. Her voice has no connection with the melody whatsoever. The melody isn't nothing special either, but would sound better alone.


----------



## MyName

It was a little sterile, but it was okay. I liked the vocal distortions and the heavy bass in the middle segment. I'm mildly familiar with the band.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's okay, not my type. Seems too much like what a Post-Rock song like Godspeed! You Black Emperor or world's end girlfriend would do if it was made in the 60s or 70s or even before that. Sometimes it sounds too much like an Akira Yamaoka song too but still it's not pleasant to my ears. It's just a match up that really doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Guitar was a little screechy in the beginning, but fixed itself once that _wicked piano rift _kicked in :tongue:. Her voice seemed a bit too airy to properly get a feel for, I thought. Also I don't understand the language, which isn't necessarily bad. The tradeoff to lyrics in foreign languages, I've found, is that the song loses its intended meaning but (in my mind) gains a bit of aesthetic value. I did pick up on a few tidbits I remember from my time in Japan, though. Sound mixing was a little unbalanced. Instrumentation was unconventional but seemed to work well enough. Overall, I thought it was alright but nothing special.


@_Cephalonimbus_ I was expecting something more along the lines of, "It is the sound of _pure hatred." _Dear Nayru it's every kind of awful :laughing:.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@Imachination I went to check out the lyric to see if it was Spanish because I could understand parts of the lyric, but it seems like it's Italian, which is a language I kind of understand (you know, Portuguese, Spanish and Italian are pretty similar languages), but with lyrics aside, OMG do I love it! It sounds fun, it is a music to dance (without being that thing we know dance music is today), it's fast, but sounds so good with all together. I also like the vocals a lot, he has a very pleasant voice.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Not bad.. Gave me some good "I feel like playing video games" vibes.
It's not really something I'd listen to all the time, but not anything I'd turn down, if it were playing.

Gehehehe my turn.
Amogen - Reality







*whistles and walks away*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I don't like dubstep, it one of the music styles that annoy me most. This song okay, it's mostly ambient so I can bear with it. It's nothing I would listen to every, but I wouldn't mind if it played on a store or something.


----------



## android654

AyaSullivan said:


>


Mildly haunting while mostly being uplifting.


----------



## Solitaire U

^ re: Massive Attack; (Sorry) Exceeded my attention span by about 12 minutes. 






^Somewhat out of my comfort zone (reminds me of "The Popcorn Song"), but I'll post it at my kid's insistence.


----------



## mrkedi

sounds cheerful and relaxing, defn happy up there XD i would say 7.5/10, but i like the visual more XD


----------



## Orchidion

Frankly speaking, this made me laugh hard. The seemingly made up languange, the pseudo-dramatic atmosphere, the nonsensical video; Jesus! This is just not my thing.


----------



## Koboremi

Not really for me, it might be suitable in a movie but it's not something I would have in my playlist. Not at all bad, though. It's too relaxed and a bit boring.


----------



## Solitaire U

Nice, but...I don't know. It was relaxing, but didn't take me anywhere. Points + though because it reminded me of The Sims 1.


----------



## ethicsGradient

very relaxing. form the video game? I never played the sims. its kind of what I would expect to be playing in an elevator...


----------



## Octavarium

I like it, and I'd happily give it another listen, but it didn't blow me away, and I don't feel like it's something I must have in my collection.






The above video has been blocked where I am (I'm guessing that it'll work for anyone in the U.S.) but in case the next person can't access it, here's a live version:


----------



## Solitaire U

Couldn't access it either...bummer since the live one doesn't have the best sound quality. What's the deal with that shit anyway? Blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. What do they think we're gonna do...rape it? 

Anyway, I liked it well enough, though it's not something I'd listen to again. Just not my style.

Was looking for Ravel's Bolero, but I couldn't find a version with the Fantasia dinosaurs to make it complete. Here's something cute but incomparable:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

So haunting, so beautiful. Words cannot describe it.


----------



## Octavarium

A really nice, atmospheric piece. The kind of thing that makes me want to just go wherever my imagination takes me as I listen.


----------



## Who

I only knew Keane from "Somewhere Only We Know" and maybe a couple other singles, so I was expecting another pop song like that, but that was actually a lot closer to post-rock than I expected. It almost sounded like a slightly poppified excerpt from a Godspeed You! Black Emperor track.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's ambient and nice, but not my style. Seems to lack something.


----------



## madcapshambleton

Sounds like something from a video game, listenable in places, abusive to my ears in others. A bit long for something without lyrics but I have no patience. 
I'll just throw out something from my favourite band


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cheveyo said:


> Words can't do it justice.


That's the magic of the JoJo fandom.


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Immediately reminded me of a female version of Neil Young. The music was bare and I didn't find her voice too appealing, I'm afraid. Not something I find appealing.

With a video to go with it,


----------



## android654

It's a historical show tune about Tetris. I'm not sure what else there's to say about that other than I don't care for comedic music..

The Distillers - Drain The Blood


----------



## Tad Cooper

android654 said:


> It's a historical show tune about Tetris. I'm not sure what else there's to say about that other than I don't care for comedic music..
> 
> The Distillers - Drain The Blood


I like it  good beat, good singing, good everything! Made me jig along!


----------



## PolystyreneMan

Don't really connect with it, but I kind of like it. I listened to it a few times because I didn't hate it the first time, even though its not something I'd have on a playlist, and that's rare for me. It has elements that remind me of Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo and also (less so) of Locked Out of Heaven by Buno Mars, which are both songs I like.

*Fripp by Catherine Wheel*


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Pretty. He has a nice breathy voice that fits the mood of the song perfectly. I think i would have liked it better if it were a bit shorter; not much changes throughout the song and that made it drag a bit IMHO, but i liked it.


----------



## Orchidion

Interesting. The melody and overall atmosphere have a jiddish touch to it. In a way it is simultaneously melancholic and jolly. I tend to enjoy the blend of different genres, for usually as well the combination of jiddish folk and a different sort of music. Prokofievs Overture on Hebrew themes would be a good example. This pertains as well to this piece. All in all I enjoyed it a lot. (I wonder how I did not know it thus far, I listen to Charles Mingus on a regular basis)

Here, a rather unknown Pink Floyd gem


----------



## android654

More Paul Simony than I was expecting. A surprise as I don't listen to Pink Floyd at all.


----------



## Col3

Her voice is really good for the song, just rough enough. I like the tempo too, not boring but not something that pumps you up. 
youtube.com/watch?v=HLVV-9opgEg ---- " a light that never comes" by linkin park


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Col3 said:


> Her voice is really good for the song, just rough enough. I like the tempo too, not boring but not something that pumps you up.
> youtube.com/watch?v=HLVV-9opgEg ---- " a light that never comes" by linkin park


Linkin Park has always been pretty infantile, only to make matters worse by becoming more-so recently. It's not just the change in their sound to something more "electric", but it's just the same, regurgitated 'Woe is me, parents suck, significant others that broke up with me suck, because I've never actually bothered to deal with the critical flaw in my ego.'

At least back then they made a few songs that expressed the emo vibe pretty well, but now it seems they're just pumping out music for the money (or some delusion of legacy).


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Zippy BawBaw said:


> Linkin Park has always been pretty infantile, only to make matters worse by becoming more-so recently. It's not just the change in their sound to something more "electric", but it's just the same, regurgitated 'Woe is me, parents suck, significant others that broke up with me suck, because I've never actually bothered to deal with the critical flaw in my ego.'
> 
> At least back then they made a few songs that expressed the emo vibe pretty well, but now it seems they're just pumping out music for the money (or some delusion of legacy).


I always felt like that about LP, like even when they were popular. 

I really liked this song (our tastes don't seem to differ much). I feel like it's one of those songs that you have to know the full backstory to in order to fully appreciate it. It was a great lesson in how hauntingly progressing vocals and a simplistic video can be quite powerful. I'd have to watch it a few times to get a sense of its meaning, but it is very intriguing.


----------



## Cher Zee

I like Regina Spektor - I always thought she had a good blend of talent and quirkiness. This song doesn't grab me though. I think it may be the music, it's often repetitive in the song and doesn't match her vocal styling. 

The Florence and The Machine one was good but again, not a favorite. It's good but I can't catch the melody, and it doesn't haunt me. I like their lyrics when they're darker, for some reason. The Girl with One Eye by them for example is one of the most beautifully frightening songs I've ever heard.

Here's one for you guys.


----------



## bowsbroken

@Marlowe

Beautiful. A powerful and heartrending voice with profound lyrical resonance. That lulling percussion and steady, dreamy guitar when paired with the energy and drama of the violin makes for a moving combination.

I'm in love.


----------



## Who

That was nice. Not the kind of electronic music I usually listen to, but I think one of the main points of this thread is to get exposed to new music so I can't complain.


----------



## Lemxn

I like it very very much! I'm listening much of music last thing lately, so thank you.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Not a bad song, not really what I'm into though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Post-Rock. That's an automatic win in my book.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Nice drum beats but not my cup of tea and I prefer poetic lyrics.


----------



## Derange At 170

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Nice drum beats but not my cup of tea and I prefer poetic lyrics.


Unevocative and does nothing for me. Ambient static.


----------



## Lemxn

That's...weird. It made me think in cells.


----------



## Cyeran

Cool but like nothing changes in song.....same tune all song


----------



## Vaan

I really like that, the vocals are really clean and clear and the music really shapes the theme which is great.


This song starts at the 4 minute mark but if you want to know the context to the song he talks about that at the start.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I could barely hear anything and when I did it wasn't even satisfying. Lacks power and energy.


----------



## Emtropy

Funky and indie  I like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Not my style. The vocals are too unpolished and the melody is too repetitive.


----------



## gestalt

Emtropy said:


> Funky and indie  I like it.


Still have no idea why they remastered this, the first edition sounded tonnes better imo. I wonder what other fans think. Love the song though. 




Aya Nikopol said:


> Not my style. The vocals are too unpolished and the melody is too repetitive.


Niiice.

Music is such an underrated aspect of games. I still haven't played dishonoured (I know... ), but this makes me want to play it. Most games have completely bland c grade orchestral sample garbage, this stands out as a piece of music in its own right. I'd listen to an album of this if i was in the mood.

The style reminded me of someone I'd heard before, so I looked him up. Dexter! haha : D



ps: forgot to post a song again. I want to post sibelius 4 but it's half an hour long and it's a bit presumptuous to ask someone to listen to the whole thing. But it's really good.

So, instead... here's this.


----------



## Derange At 170

gestalt said:


>


I was never the biggest M83 fan but I remember them for being more shoegazey. This is more '80s pop which is super hard to pull off and I don't really feel like they did. The cheese outweighs the euphoria.

Onnne of my favorite tunes that I don't think will be too popular here but.. *shrugs*:


----------



## petite libellule

I actually like electronica and it had a sweet drum and bass swim in there so .. I like. not bad. for sure would have to be in the mood for something that heavy (I skipped about in the song to be fair). I could also do without the faint "evil" in it too 

Okay. here's mine to post.


----------



## Derange At 170

NK said:


> I actually like electronica and it had a sweet drum and bass swim in there so .. I like. not bad. for sure would have to be in the mood for something that heavy (I skipped about in the song to be fair). I could also do without the faint "evil" in it too
> 
> Okay. here's mine to post.


Hey man. HEY. There's nothing wrong evil! I'm down with the devil, NK. He's got his tail in my hand.

ANYWAY. To the tune. I already knew it cuz that's how I roll. How I also roll is that I fucking LOVE Luke Vibert. His releases under 'Plug' are some of my favorite drum & bass records ever, especially the tune 'A Subtle Blend' and his album with BJ Cole has been on constant rotation lately, "Start the Panic" is mah jam. He's one of only very few musicians who can make weird sounding stuff to me, even if it's not really 'weird' in the traditional sense.

But enough about how much I'd give Luke Vibert gay sex (which is saying something since I'm not into having gay sex). Tune's dope and classic Vibert. Fun melody even if the breakbeat is a little boring and the overal tune is just super cool.

Anyway, I think I've only posted electronic shit so far sooo for a channnnge...


----------



## gestalt

Derange At 170 said:


> I'm down with the devil, NK. He's got his tail in my hand.


BAHAHAHA

"It's about darkness and evil"

:laughing:

... "I live in a suburb"


----------



## Derange At 170

gestalt said:


> BAHAHAHA
> 
> "It's about darkness and evil"
> 
> :laughing:


Gestalt knows wussup.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Derange At 170 said:


> Anyway, I think I've only posted electronic shit so far sooo for a channnnge...


Post-Rock is a win in my book.


----------



## LoneWanderer

^I liked this one. It's very calm and soothing, which is pretty surprising considering that most of the Shadow of the Colossus track is epic and...battley.  It also kinda reminds me of The Legend of Zelda series. Don't know why, but the music seems to fit.
Here's mine.


----------



## android654

LoneWanderer said:


> ^I liked this one. It's very calm and soothing, which is pretty surprising considering that most of the Shadow of the Colossus track is epic and...battley.  It also kinda reminds me of The Legend of Zelda series. Don't know why, but the music seems to fit.
> Here's mine.


Most score pieces for film fall into the realm of generic and cheap-to-produce composition. This obviously falls into that category. There are only a few composers who score for film that really stand out, as most don't know how to walk the line between writing music and overpowering the scene in which their music will be featured.

From one of my favorite composers:

DJ Shadow - Building Steam With A Grain of Salt


----------



## sinshred

I love the guitar sound, a bit funk. Piano, drums, and bass also take a great part to make a fluid sounds, especially the drum. I don't know much about DJ Shadow nor electronic music before, but i think this song is worth listening to.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

He might be a genius but this is not my type of music.


----------



## Lemxn

Nice to hear that song when I'm about to going to bed:tongue:


----------



## Pastry Provider

VIDEO NOT AVAILABLE IN MY COUNTRY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## friendly80sfan

That's quite beautiful. It's very peaceful and relaxing. I love the piano part that starts around 3:30.


----------



## onion

I love it. Really quirky. I love his crazy hairdo too.


----------



## Lemxn

I love The Killers. I love that album and I love that song.


----------



## candiemerald

Lemxn said:


> I love The Killers. I love that album and I love that song.


I liked it! Except that it was way too long for me. Otherwise, the sound was contemplative and attention-grabbing, and the music melodious.


----------



## StunnedFox

candiemerald said:


> I liked it! Except that it was way too long for me. Otherwise, the sound was contemplative and attention-grabbing, and the music melodious.


My initial reaction was that I wasn't really a fan of the voice... but then that grew on me throughout the song. It's nice and enjoyable, but didn't elevate itself beyond that.


----------



## candiemerald

StunnedFox said:


> My initial reaction was that I wasn't really a fan of the voice... but then that grew on me throughout the song. It's nice and enjoyable, but didn't elevate itself beyond that.


What a beautiful song. It started off rather slow, so I didn't think I'd like it, but as soon as he started singing I was mesmerized by the soothing, melancholy sound. I think this one might be on replay for awhile.


----------



## StunnedFox

candiemerald said:


>


I think this one suffered from an issue that many similar songs suffer from, namely that, being a traditional song, there isn't much new creative input that can be added, and it ends up coming out passable but little else. Similar in some ways to most tracks on Christmas albums.


----------



## candiemerald

StunnedFox said:


> I think this one suffered from an issue that many similar songs suffer from, namely that, being a traditional song, there isn't much new creative input that can be added, and it ends up coming out passable but little else. Similar in some ways to most tracks on Christmas albums.


Ooh, I like this one. I should listen to more Radiohead.
It was haunting and hypnotizing, and rather chilling. The voice was perhaps a little too...insipid or lax for me, I would have liked to hear more angst, something more raw, but it was melodic and suited the song.


----------



## TheOffspring

StunnedFox said:


> I think this one suffered from an issue that many similar songs suffer from, namely that, being a traditional song, there isn't much new creative input that can be added, and it ends up coming out passable but little else. Similar in some ways to most tracks on Christmas albums.


Love this song! One of their most melancholic masterpieces, it just makes your head float.. Radiohead rules.


----------



## StunnedFox

Looks as though I got two responses...



candiemerald said:


>


Interesting, quite a unique blend of styles in this one. Very catchy refrain, a touch of the showtune as reflected in the video but with a strangely 1980s vibe to it, which is odd. Quite liked it.



TheOffspring said:


>


I remember when I first listened to _Origin Of Symmetry_, being quite put out by the strange distorted falsetto vocals in this one. It works, in its own very odd way, and I think it has a role to play on the album in not being simply a filler track to follow "Citizen Erased". Not my favourite of Muse's by a long way, but very much their sort of song.


----------



## Lemxn

Well, not my style at all, but I find the video pretty funny:laughing: (No offense)


----------



## Psychophant

Tbh, I didn't really like the singer or lyrics, though I thought it was kind of catchy. Not totally my style though.


----------



## StunnedFox

Yomiel said:


>


I like the sound of the band in general (I feel sure I should be more aware of who they are, and I know I've heard of them, but I don't think I've listened to them before), but this track has the feel of an alright but unmemorable album track to me. As I said, I do like what I hear from the band in this song, but the track itself is underwhelming.


----------



## Spanks

StunnedFox said:


>


It's The Smiths so you already know it's a classic.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Spanks said:


> It's The Smiths so you already know it's a classic.


You got bitches? Good for you, your song is still horrible.


----------



## Lemxn

Not bad but not my style.


----------



## PolystyreneMan

Lemxn said:


> Not bad but not my style.


LOVE this song, nothing gets me back up on my feet like replacing the ache in my heart with a chip on my shoulder...and now for something completely different:


----------



## Spanks

Not something I normally listen to, but it was enjoyable and I could vibe to it. Totally relaxing.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Spanks said:


>


I admit that I'm totally biased against Lil B. He's one of the worst rappers that ever lived. This song doesn't change my perception of that.


----------



## Spanks

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I admit that I'm totally biased against Lil B. He's one of the worst rappers that ever lived. This song doesn't change my perception of that.


Of course it doesn't, you just admitted you're biased. Shame on you. What makes a rapper good? Better yet, what makes an emcee good? Because Lil B embodies every characteristic that other acclaimed emcees have.

I like film scores and soundtracks, though I thought this was a bit slow up until the 2:00 mark. It sparked my interest enough to want to go see the film though because prior to this, the film didn't seem like anything out of the generic realm of Hollywood films.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Spanks said:


> Of course it doesn't, you just admitted you're biased. Shame on you.


I feel no shame whatsoever.



> What makes a rapper good?


The inflection of a rapper's voice, the potency of a rapper's story, and the poetry of his/her words. 



> Because Lil B embodies every characteristic that other acclaimed emcees have.


This is the example of a talented rapper:






And here's Lil B's wack ass:





Some people have suggested that Lil B is a satirical rapper who is mocking mainstream hip hop. I don't know if this is true or not, but if it isn't, then I maintain my belief that Lil B is one of THE WORST RAPPERS EVER!!!!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@KINGoftheAMAZONS You nailed it. And now, a song.


----------



## Lemxn

I found myself listening to the whole track. Was so relaxing. Thank you!


----------



## Lacrimosa

@Yomiel 8/10. Love the song. Something hauntingly sad about it. Thank you for introducing me to it. 
@Lemxn This song! I love the incorporation of classical instruments in any rock song. Adam Gontier's voice blends nicely to the band's sound. 8/10.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Secret Garden said:


>


100% not my style. The melody is generic, the lyrics are neh and his voice is too nasal.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Aya Nikopol said:


> 100% not my style. The melody is generic, the lyrics are neh and his voice is too nasal.


Cool! I.. guess..

It's not really my style.. kind of bored me... >.>


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ENTrePeneur said:


> Cool! I.. guess..
> 
> It's not really my style.. kind of bored me... >.>


Not really my style. I don't even find it all that funny.


----------



## Lemxn

Aya Nikopol said:


>


I love your music taste. Very much. Amazing song.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lemxn said:


> I love your music taste. Very much. Amazing song.


Thank you.

Not bad at all, it's very close to my taste actually. Almost there.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Aya Nikopol said:


>


I love ambient instrumentals 

I'll give an instrumental as well.


----------



## Amine

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I love ambient instrumentals
> 
> I'll give an instrumental as well.


I am surprised by it. I like it, and it isn't what I expected at all. Broken Social Scene's _Feel Good Lost_ is either my second or my third favorite album of all time. It means so much to me. This song didn't really sound anything like it, but in a way it did have that same rainy day, heavenly sort of feel. I'll have to check out that whole EP. I really miss the old BSS of the first 2-3 albums. Kevin Drew recently released something I think. I heard his new single, "Good Sex." Frankly I think it is kind of corny.

By the way, I can't even name how many times I did psychedelic drugs to the album Feel Good Lost. It's great for that -_-


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Amine said:


> I am surprised by it. I like it, and it isn't what I expected at all. Broken Social Scene's _Feel Good Lost_ is either my second or my third favorite album of all time. It means so much to me. This song didn't really sound anything like it, but in a way it did have that same rainy day, heavenly sort of feel. I'll have to check out that whole EP. I really miss the old BSS of the first 2-3 albums. Kevin Drew recently released something I think. I heard his new single, "Good Sex." Frankly I think it is kind of corny.


Yeah I listened to his CD, and the other guy's CD. I think his name is Brendan? It was okay, but definitely not as good as those BSS days with Feist (and even Emily Haines). And you're right about the song sounding very different from the stuff that they usually put out. It really sounds like it should be played on a smooth jazz station. But that's what I love about Broken Social Scene. They're just all over the place with their sound. It's great! Here's another one of my favorites by them: 







>


This isn't something I usually listen to. But I liked the groove of it  Something's missing though, and I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## The Hungry One

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


>


 The beat is catchy right from the start and she has a nice voice. It's a little unusual; I might be wrong, but it seems to have a bit of a ska-ish feel to it, which I don't hear often. Reminds me of one song by Tre Allegri Ragazzi Morti that I can't remember the name of argh. 






Anyway, I am here to spread the gospel of stars to all who will listen.


----------



## b_h

The beat reminds me of some chill hip hop producers like Nujabes or DJ Okawari.
I'm digging the beat but not really feeling the vocals. roud:


----------



## Lacrimosa

It makes me sleepy. But I feel like I'm transcending into another world at the same time.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

@_The Hungry One_, I liked your song. For some reason it reminded me of zero 7 (and underground hip hop). 
@Secret Garden, very sexy!:blushed:




b_h said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous! I get so weak for ambient sound, a lot of reverb, and nice clean-cut "airy" vocals.


----------



## aendern

The Hungry One said:


> http://youtu.be/LfwpcGgxyg4


I love indie pop, but I did not like this. I loved the sound, but his voice doesn't fit the genre _at all_.



b_h said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSooYPG-5Rg


This was amazing. Thank you so much for introducing me.



Secret Garden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQAOdpj7lm4


I love this. It sounds so 80's. His voice is so great. It almost reminds me of Wham!'s "Careless Whisper" - just a little slower pace with Spanish influence.



KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A449YxUY_8


I really liked it until about 1 minute in when it started being weird. But the beginning was like Crystal Castles and Purity Ring and I loved it. At around 2 minutes or so I just lost all interest in it. The sound was just redundant with inaudible lyrics which sounded also redundant. Idk it just wasn't for me.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

emberfly said:


> I really liked it until about 1 minute in when it started being weird. But the beginning was like Crystal Castles and Purity Ring and I loved it. At around 2 minutes or so I just lost all interest in it. The sound was just redundant with inaudible lyrics which sounded also redundant. Idk it just wasn't for me.


Lol, I'm convinced that they stole that particular sound (around a minute in) from the opening credits of American Horror Story. No wonder it's my favorite part of the song :kitteh:.


----------



## Lacrimosa

I've posted this song before, but I like it a lot. Very soothing.


----------



## chicklit

Secret Garden said:


>


The video and the rhythm make me feel uncomfortable. I feel so unrelaxed listening to this song.


Secret Garden said:


>


Way more appealing to me than the first one. It's much calmer and her voice is lovely.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

chicklit said:


> The video and the rhythm make me feel uncomfortable. I feel so unrelaxed listening to this song.
> 
> Way more appealing to me than the first one. It's much calmer and her voice is lovely.


I don´t like it, not my style.
Here, I like rap music without the rap part:


----------



## StunnedFox

Lucky Luciano said:


> Here, I like rap music without the rap part:


Sounds like exactly what it is - a backing track. Simple but interesting piano riff, but doesn't go anywhere (I don't know the version with lyrics, but I'd hope it does actually go somewhere in the track). Mind you, I find most rap music not to my taste...


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm

Aya Nikopol said:


> Queen of the Stone Age is nice every once a year.


Why are they not good enough for twice a year?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

stentorious_paroxysm said:


> Why are they not good enough for twice a year?


Because I get tired of them very quickly.


----------



## Carmaella

Aya Nikopol said:


> Queen of the Stone Age is nice every once a year.


Good stuff! I usually have to be in the mood to enjoy that type of music.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Carmaella said:


> Good stuff! I usually have to be in the mood to enjoy that type of music.


Simple and pretty, I like it.


----------



## Lemxn

Aya Nikopol said:


>


Where is your Oscar for "Best music taste"? Wait just there. I will get you one.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lemxn said:


> Where is your Oscar for "Best music taste"? Wait just there. I will get you one.


I don't know maybe you can give one?

Also Ólafur Arnals <3


----------



## 0+n*1

Beautiful voice. I liked it. Maybe not to stay in my collection. Maybe I need to be in that mood. I can see me enjoying it there.


----------



## Klaro26

An honest "scream". That is all I can say. :tongue: Pretty deep.


----------



## EricFisher

Not something that I would ever listen to. Sure, it has some nice sounding instrumentals and he has a nice sounding voice, but I found it lacked any real depth. It's very straight forward lyrically and lacks any experimental quality to it IMO.


----------



## 0+n*1

I love Motion Picture Film. Probably my favorite from Kid A.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I love Motion Picture Film. Probably my favorite from Kid A.


I would like it more if it had no vocals...


----------



## kadda1212

Aya Nikopol said:


>


It started out as a pretty four chord song... I don't like the singer's voice that much, it's too high pitched, and I don't like the effect on his voice. The overall song is not progressive enough for my taste. Still I really like the first minute of it. 

I post something from Germany:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

kadda1212 said:


> I post something from Germany:


you're german? cool!
i actually liked it
the start was really cool
then they started singing in german and i had no idea what they were saying 
but i liked it still

so if we're posting music by artists from our countries
behold Crowded House!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

AddictiveMuse said:


> you're german? cool!
> i actually liked it
> the start was really cool
> then they started singing in german and i had no idea what they were saying
> but i liked it still
> 
> so if we're posting music by artists from our countries
> behold Crowded House!


Neh. Not my style.


----------



## kadda1212

@AddictiveMuse: He's singing about drugs. But I guess it's slightly ironic. The refrain roughly translated: _"Do you wanna take drugs with me? Red roses will rain for sure then, I've seen it on a soap opera, do you wanna take drugs with me?" _Like taking drugs together is the ultimate romance. It's a cliche from certain German movies, I guess. They almost always smoke pot in the romantic scenes. xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

kadda1212 said:


> @AddictiveMuse: He's singing about drugs. But I guess it's slightly ironic. The refrain roughly translated: _"Do you wanna take drugs with me? Red roses will rain for sure then, I've seen it on a soap opera, do you wanna take drugs with me?" _Like taking drugs together is the ultimate romance. It's a cliche from certain German movies, I guess. They almost always smoke pot in the romantic scenes. xD


which would explain what i saw in the video 
thanks for the translation


----------



## Spanks

I've never been able to enjoyably listen to Franz Ferdinand.

PLAY THIS SONG ON SOME GOOD SPEAKERS.


----------



## Azelll

Spanks said:


> I've never been able to enjoyably listen to Franz Ferdinand.
> 
> PLAY THIS SONG ON SOME GOOD SPEAKERS.



Interesting ... not something I would generally listen to but had a nice sound to it






 roud:


----------



## DualGnosis

Touk said:


> roud:


I'm very intrigued by the unique instruments being used as well as the overall style. It was good in my opinion because I enjoy instrumental music, but I would say that vocals could have been better. The female vocalists could have had more potential but as for the male lead singer it's not my type but it definitely fits the song.

Please watch the entire video and tell me what you think about both the music and visual aid:


----------



## Hidden from Sight

DualGnosis said:


> I'm very intrigued by the unique instruments being used as well as the overall style. It was good in my opinion because I enjoy instrumental music, but I would say that vocals could have been better. The female vocalists could have had more potential but as for the male lead singer it's not my type but it definitely fits the song.
> 
> Please watch the entire video and tell me what you think about both the music and visual aid:


The music doesn't really align with my preferred genre/style, but I enjoyed the pace somewhat. Nonetheless, I found the accompanying visual intriguing.

Here's something to twist your unwilling brain on:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I don't like that too much. It's okay.
> 
> I searched for this track for years.


Too soft. Too generic.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I love that track. Iron was the first song I heard from Woodkid though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I love that track. Iron was the first song I heard from Woodkid though.


Not feeling it.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I kind of like it. It's so unusual.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I kind of like it. It's so unusual.


It's okay


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds fairly good.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

I tend to lean towards more non-lyrical/ambient lyrical songs, so that sort of hit the spot.


----------



## Botanace

Hidden from Sight said:


> I tend to lean towards more non-lyrical/ambient lyrical songs, so that sort of hit the spot.



I skipped to about :40 sec and at 1:10 I was feeling it. I like when the guitar starts because it is taking over the world music. The beat doesn't get boring and occasionally throws me off. I added it to my bookmarks for when I am in the mood to just head bang, and take my mind off things.
Thanks for sharing.





Its in Korean, but I put the Romanization video in. You can pay attention to the video also.


----------



## 0+n*1

Dark and epic. Sounds like the soundtrack of some apocalyptic movie or some action/adventure film with obscure themes, like Batman. You can picture the start credits rolling and dark alleys where something unspeakable occurs, or a boat in the middle of a sea storm, or a mad scientist creating an evil creature of destruction or a cultist summoning some kind of Great One. It was okay. Not something I will collect.

Ninja'd

I am not fond of k-pop but I think their visual production is great. I don't find it catchy.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Mr.Rbtoo said:


>


Lovely. Great atmosphere, interesting voice... i like it.


----------



## Sonyx

I was quite surprised from what the title of the song was I expected something a bit grungy but it's actually quite nice and meaningful.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Sonyx said:


> I was quite surprised from what the title of the song was I expected something a bit grungy but it's actually quite nice and meaningful.


I liked the guitar and accompanying instruments, but his voice came across as a bit annoying (for lack of a better word).


----------



## GoosePeelings

TSFH has been one of my favorite bands for a long time. Thank you.


----------



## 0+n*1

I didn't find it funny.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm watching the anime your avatar's from. And your signature. Byousoku 5 Centimeter, right? And the track's pretty nice. I like it.


----------



## 0+n*1

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm watching the anime your avatar's from. And your signature. Byousoku 5 Centimeter, right?


Yep, 5 centimeters per second. I relate to the emotional pace and I like the visual style. 

Skip me


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm watching the anime your avatar's from. And your signature. Byousoku 5 Centimeter, right? And the track's pretty nice. I like it.


Would be better if it was just instrumental.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I guess it would. Perhaps. That sounds pretty good.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

GoosePeelings said:


> I guess it would. Perhaps. That sounds pretty good.


Very good for a remix in general. The fact it was done with his fingers live just makes it that much better.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's okay, not really my style.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like that a lot, actually. I like the piano.





I don't like the original song but I like this cover. Agree or disagree?


----------



## metaphor

GoosePeelings said:


> I like that a lot, actually. I like the piano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the original song but I like this cover. Agree or disagree?


I loved it! The video was really fun too. :tongue:


----------



## GoosePeelings

A little too slow for my taste but pretty good.


----------



## metaphor

Not particularly my style, but it's catchy. I enjoyed the beat and the guy's hilarious!!


----------



## GoosePeelings

That one's pretty slow too. But alright.






The lyrics in English are in the description if you watch it in YouTube.


----------



## DualGnosis

GoosePeelings said:


> That one's pretty slow too. But alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lyrics in English are in the description if you watch it in YouTube.


Finnish!!! I enjoy the instruments in the background but the singing is too quiet, although I can understand it's trying to be more deep, but I feel like the arrangement should have been more passion-filled in regards to vocals. But what do you think about this?


----------



## GoosePeelings

I have heard many songs like that. They're always too peaceful. I'm not saying that I don't like it, though.






This is a pretty sad song, actually, the link below has the lyrics in English.
Translation of "Vattupuskassa" by Zen Café from Finnish to English


----------



## AddictiveMuse

GoosePeelings said:


> I have heard many songs like that. They're always too peaceful. I'm not saying that I don't like it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty sad song, actually, the link below has the lyrics in English.
> Translation of "Vattupuskassa" by Zen Café from Finnish to English


I thought it sounded cool 
I liked it actually

I saw Mr.Mayer
I've always put off putting up a song of his on here
but behold Gravity and the guitar face
this is probably one of my favorite versions of the song


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's all right.






Why am I posting Finnish classics?
Translation of "Teuvo, Maanteiden Kuningas" by Leevi and the Leavings from Finnish to English (Version #3)


----------



## kwarling

Uninteresting, repetitive.


----------



## Sonyx

Rather boring and monotone like don't really get the feels other than lyrics being relatable to the working life.


----------



## metaphor

Not particularly my genre, but I like it. He's got good vocals






(you're likely gonna know this song)


----------



## Lacrimosa

I like this song. But I find the original much better than this cover. It's something eighties the other song has that this song just seems to lack. Overall, it's still a very good cover of the original.


----------



## chicklit

Secret Garden said:


>


Reminds me of Radiohead in some parts. Very interesting sound, I'll check them out!



Secret Garden said:


>


Hm, can't really get into it. I got bored after some time, it's just not my style.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

chicklit said:


> Reminds me of Radiohead in some parts. Very interesting sound, I'll check them out!
> 
> 
> Hm, can't really get into it. I got bored after some time, it's just not my style.


Not bad.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Aya Nikopol said:


> Not bad.


I like it a lot for an OST.


----------



## 0+n*1

It was too soundtracky, like it cannot shine as much by its own.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> It was too soundtracky, like it cannot shine as much by its own.


Too messy for me. It's like I'm hearing three different songs.


----------



## Kwaran

It an ok video game soundtrack, but I wouldn't listen to it on its own.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Kwaran said:


> It an ok video game soundtrack, but I wouldn't listen to it on its own.


I wouldn't listen to it. It's okay I guess.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I've never really liked Deadmau5.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I've never really liked Deadmau5.


And I never liked Noisia. Though the video is pretty.


----------



## GoosePeelings

One of my favorite games. I like the track.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> One of my favorite games. I like the track.


It's alright.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty good. You seem to like the series.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> That sounds pretty good. You seem to like the series.


I do like JoJo. It's good shomen material.

That one is pretty cool. I like the Power Metal feel to it.


----------



## 0+n*1

I enjoyed it. I want to play that game.


----------



## DualGnosis

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I enjoyed it. I want to play that game.


I was pleasantly surprised by it. Nice song and trippy video. Makes me feel like this song:


----------



## Hidden from Sight

DualGnosis said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by it. Nice song and trippy video. Makes me feel like this song:


That reminds me of a little Pink Floyd I've heard. I'll save that for later, though.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I think that it sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I think that it sounds pretty nice.


Two Steps from Hell is nice. Every once a month before I get bored.


----------



## Mammon

Aya Nikopol said:


> Two Steps from Hell is nice. Every once a month before I get bored.


O man, that got my mood down a couple notches. So heavy and gloomy I couldn't pay attention to the lyrics, since I was too busy not being down lolz Ripping my guts out right through the ass kinda of feeling. Love it or hate it kind of music style, just like the next:


----------



## GoosePeelings

I don't like it too much, sounds too artificial for my taste.


----------



## 0+n*1

That anime was good until everything became too witch-crafty. I was expecting a surprising explanation of the occurrence of the events, but it started to fall down and everything seemed so absurd, so I stopped watching. The same thing happened with Higurashi. And the same thing happened with the movie of the song I'm going to share and the TV series of the same deceased director. I like the song, though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> That anime was good until everything became too witch-crafty. I was expecting a surprising explanation of the occurrence of the events, but it started to fall down and everything seemed so absurd, so I stopped watching. The same thing happened with Higurashi. And the same thing happened with the movie of the song I'm going to share and the TV series of the same deceased director. I like the song, though.


That song is so awesome, though. I agree with you on anime, it often fails to explain to what is happening or why.


----------



## 0+n*1

Not captivating enough.


----------



## Sonyx

Its really relaxing definitely something that i needed right now


----------



## Klaro26

Perfectly describing the clicheic, yet amazingly magical feeling that consumes each of us one step at a time.


----------



## chicklit

Klaro26 said:


> Perfectly describing the clicheic, yet amazingly magical feeling that consumes each of us one step at a time.


A song to get lost in, creates such an intense atmosphere. Maybe a bit too melancholic for me, I got very depressed after listening to it twice. His piano skills are outstanding.


----------



## Klaro26

Lovely rythm. Lovely lyrics. Painfully stuck in my heart.


----------



## 0+n*1

I like Revolver. It's probably my favorite Beatles' album. I said probably just because I haven't listened to all of them and because I only have the idea in my head that I liked this album. Great song.


----------



## Lemxn

Really nice song!


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Lemxn said:


> Really nice song!


I really enjoyed it to say the least.


----------



## 0+n*1

Beautiful. I liked it. I will download it.

going on like this...


----------



## Kevinaswell

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Beautiful. I liked it. I will download it.
> 
> going on like this...


Very cinematic. Ethereal, even. Sounds really nice.

Here's something a bit more upbeat:


----------



## Sonyx

It sounds silly I don't know what to make of it


----------



## metaphor

He's got a good voice but I'm not really keen on the song itself.


----------



## RHe

limitlesshorizons said:


> He's got a good voice but I'm not really keen on the song itself.


The beginning is not very interesting, but I guess it grows on you. It sounds a bit sad, even though the lyrics have a somewhat positive message. The only other song I know from that band I liked better...


----------



## Aha

RHe said:


> The beginning is not very interesting, but I guess it grows on you. It sounds a bit sad, even though the lyrics have a somewhat positive message. The only other song I know from that band I liked better...


Not bad, in the right mood  But can be very boring if to repeat it again and again. Maybe if you have some sort of nostalgia...

Ok, let's hear my music:






*Listen the full track before making an opinion* Thank you!


----------



## Kwaran

Aha said:


> Not bad, in the right mood  But can be very boring if to repeat it again and again. Maybe if you have some sort of nostalgia...
> 
> Ok, let's hear my music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen the full track before making an opinion* Thank you!


Perfect music for solitary walks. Or just to let you mind drift away, forget about your existence and just be. I like it a lot


----------



## GoosePeelings

The track is way too peaceful for my taste.


----------



## Sonyx

Cry is pretty cool but my ears he should stick with gaming x.x


----------



## GoosePeelings

I have some sort of a love-hate-relationship with Eminem. I like him but I don't like him.


----------



## StarryHawaii

I don't like the title it bothers me. But the actual tune is catchy, but in a way i've never heard before. This song is good


----------



## 0+n*1

Not my style. Accessible when I'm bored and I just want to listen to something upbeat. Catchy. I surprised myself tapping to it.


----------



## Spanks

Gotye... ehhhhh. Meh.

Second verse on this track, WOOOOOOO. One of the realest verses I've heard in a while.


----------



## StunnedFox

Nothing about that especially engaged me; I like the communitarian nature of some of the lyrics, but the track feels stunted in a way by both the slow backing music and the odd-flowing vocal. Didn't do it for me.


----------



## Klaro26

I particularly enjoyed the message it sends. The capacity to fill me with optimism, with the desire to fight to grasp the light.


----------



## 0+n*1

Well, that sounded fresh but it isn't my style. Nice message.


----------



## Lacrimosa

It's odd and sad. I don't really understand what the singer is saying. The video location and setup is interesting. I like the aura of the song. I feel sorry for the little girl. :sad:


----------



## EminentFate

Hidden from Sight said:


> (This is the actual film version with the choir, not the shitty one they released on CD.)


It's alright, just your average movie theme. Predictable music and movie taste for an INTP.






(Not the greatest music video, but I've just been getting into the song as of late.)


----------



## StunnedFox

EminentFate said:


> (Not the greatest music video, but I've just been getting into the song as of late.)


I struggled to really find any interest in this, especially early on in the piece - although I thought the vocal melody was alright, musically it felt meandering and unstructured, with a couple of irksome guitar squeakings in there as well. Picked up as it went along, though, and the more uptempo "I'm afraid of getting lost" section worked well, which in turn meant the repeated section in the coda fared alright as well. Alright, I guess, but I struggled to find an interest in it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Enjoyable. Is there something beyond the 6 minutes?


Usually best the end, Post Rock songs climax. Like sex.


----------



## TheRedKnight

[the song @StunnedFox posted] The vocals are fair enough (although the lead singer is just.. I don't.. he just doesn't sit right with me), and the melody is quite nice and upbeat, not that I care to listen to that kind of thing often, and even if I did I probably wouldn't choose a song like that.


----------



## StunnedFox

TheRedKnight said:


> [the song @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=73892" target="_blank">StunnedFox</a></i></span> posted] The vocals are fair enough (although the lead singer is just.. I don't.. he just doesn't sit right with me), and the melody is quite nice and upbeat, not that I care to listen to that kind of thing often, and even if I did I probably wouldn't choose a song like that.


Given that "Resistance" was the track that rekindled my latent music obsession four years back, I may be a little biased when it comes to Muse circa 2009. That said, it's a great track, if characteristically over the top. A refrain very easy to sing along to.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty nice, actually.


----------



## Sonyx

I like MSI a lot haven't listened them in a while so this is pretty cool


----------



## 0+n*1

Mellowing. I liked it. It got stuck in my head. Simple and beautiful.


----------



## Utopeckar

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Mellowing. I liked it. It got stuck in my head. Simple and beautiful.


Pretty good! I was mesmerized by the epileptic singer though lol






>_>


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Mellowing. I liked it. It got stuck in my head. Simple and beautiful.


I like this. A lot.


----------



## Utopeckar

Aya Nikopol said:


> I like this. A lot.


This song is me, this song is the best song on the planet, words cannot express how much I love this song, how many times I've sang this song, how many times I've played this song.....oh god.

Here's a curveball


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Utopeckar said:


> This song is me, this song is the best song on the planet, words cannot express how much I love this song, how many times I've sang this song, how many times I've played this song.....oh god.
> 
> Here's a curveball


That... ...was something else... Quite beautiful.


----------



## Lemxn

Nice song. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lemxn said:


> Nice song. I enjoyed it.


It's okay.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like that pretty much.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I like that pretty much.



I used to like her but then I got bored of her. It's not wonder my friends say I'm a Whale.


----------



## StarryHawaii

Aya Nikopol said:


> I used to like her but then I got bored of her. It's not wonder my friends say I'm a Whale.


Disturbing .. but surprisingly musical


----------



## GoosePeelings

Whale? You? Why?
Ninja'd. I don't really like that track.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Whale? You? Why?
> Ninja'd. I don't really like that track.


It's a joke from Dishonored, most of my friends played it and there is this character who's a god-like deity and is connected to whales. He's always bored out of his skull, I'm always bored. So I became the Whale.

It's okay. I wished her voice was used in more melancholic context.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I do know Dishonored. I don't own it though. I want it... And the track is pretty nice.


----------



## Cher Zee

*Cephalonimbus *, okay that video was just all sorts of fun, cool and quirky. I liked the eccentricity of the song - it sounded like something from a arthouse movie (in a good way). 

Here's a song I just discovered (from 1983) and decided I love. ; )


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> *Cephalonimbus *, okay that video was just all sorts of fun, cool and quirky. I liked the eccentricity of the song - it sounded like something from a arthouse movie (in a good way).
> 
> Here's a song I just discovered (from 1983) and decided I love. ; )


Catchy as fuuuck ^_^
I've heard this group before, but not this song. I like it. Sounds almost exactly like some of today's synth pop.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's pretty weird but fairly good.


----------



## 0+n*1

Good track. Catchy and groovable.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Too peaceful for me but nice.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

That might be the girliest, most obnoxiously happy song i've ever heard :laughing:

I must admit it's very catchy, but ffs man... this is just too much for me to bare. I can feel my cynicism gland melting as i speak. Not even children's music is that insanely energetic and cheerful.

I think i need to purge my system now. brb, listening to Pig Destroyer.


----------



## TrialByFire

Cephalonimbus said:


> That might be the girliest, most obnoxiously happy song i've ever heard :laughing:
> 
> I must admit it's very catchy, but ffs man... this is just too much for me to bare. I can feel my cynicism gland melting as i speak. Not even children's music is that insanely energetic and cheerful.
> 
> I think i need to purge my system now. brb, listening to Pig destroyer


Mixed feelings, the start reminds me of a cheesy haunted house, the orchestra pick up part was awesome though, and this is my late night drive music.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

TrialByFire said:


> Mixed feelings, the start reminds me of a cheesy haunted house, the orchestra pick up part was awesome though, and this is my late night drive music.


I can see why. It's very cool and sexy and made me feel like cruising around town, but i don't have a car so instead i just listened to it while wearing two leather jackets at once. It was very uncomfortable.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cephalonimbus said:


> I can see why. It's very cool and sexy and made me feel like cruising around town, but i don't have a car so instead i just listened to it while wearing two leather jackets at once. It was very uncomfortable.


I like it. Yes. Very much indeed.


----------



## Octavarium

Aya Nikopol said:


> I like it. Yes. Very much indeed.


Oo, Yes, I like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Octavarium said:


> Oo, Yes, I like it.


Is this turning into a Progressive thread? Because I like that very much.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Aya Nikopol said:


> Is this turning into a Progressive thread? Because I like that very much.


Ooh i haven't listened to that record in years. Yeah i'm still not a huge fan of the production but it's a pretty kickass song nevertheless.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cephalonimbus said:


> Ooh i haven't listened to that record in years. Yeah i'm still not a huge fan of the production but it's a pretty kickass song nevertheless.


I don't know what kind of mess his this but it's like God Is an Astronaut, Cynic and Diablo Swing Orchestra had an orgy and somehow a baby got out. And I like it this mess. I think Bjork and Yes were involved in orgy too.

And now for something completely different. A British Rock band covering an annoying Pop song.


----------



## Octavarium

Aya Nikopol said:


> I don't know what kind of mess his this but it's like God Is an Astronaut, Cynic and Diablo Swing Orchestra had an orgy and somehow a baby got out. And I like it this mess. I think Bjork and Yes were involved in orgy too.
> 
> And now for something completely different. A British Rock band covering an annoying Pop song.


That works surprisingly well. It's good fun.

And now for something different again.


----------



## Blazy

Too slow and boring, makes me feel lazy :bored:. Might listen to it when high


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Octavarium said:


> That works surprisingly well. It's good fun.
> 
> And now for something different again.


It's not bad by all means, I like it, I like the vocals especially but I think should have been shorter, but if it was shorter it wouldn't have the same impact, so... Let it be that way.

And let me change the subject yet again


----------



## Blazy

Deadmau5 is good; strobe is one of my favorites along with brazil and arcadia


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's almost hypnotic somehow... Or I don't know. I just feel it. Weird. But it sounds pretty nice.


----------



## metaphor

Interesting. I like the various rhythms this song incorporates.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> That's almost hypnotic somehow... Or I don't know. I just feel it. Weird. But it sounds pretty nice.


That song is VERY GOOD.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I've always liked the music games like Binding of Isaac and Meatboy have.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I've always liked the music games like Binding of Isaac and Meatboy have.


I will answer with my song 'cuz' they're both fuckin' awesome.


----------



## GoosePeelings

For some reason I like that one. So weird.


----------



## Cher Zee

*limitlesshorizons*, "You're a Wolf" is one of my favorite songs. Love it! 

Sorry folks, had to give a shout out to a song a few postings back. :wink:


----------



## GoosePeelings

You still could've given your opinion about my song... ._.
And posted another one.
I'm not going to repost my video two posts above.


----------



## metaphor

@GoosePeelings It's good, just not particularly my style but it's catchy. I can see why others would like it though. :tongue: @Cher_to_the_Z You have great taste roud: I just recently found that song and fell in love with it the first time I listened to it!


----------



## theft23

"Your Body is a Weapon" by the Wombats is not my style. It's got a good beat/ vibe, but I can't fuck with the whole whiny British accented singing. Somewhat trippy video, which is nice. Ok my turn. I'm obsessed with this one at the moment:


----------



## DualGnosis

theft23 said:


> "Your Body is a Weapon" by the Wombats is not my style. It's got a good beat/ vibe, but I can't fuck with the whole whiny British accented singing. Somewhat trippy video, which is nice. Ok my turn. I'm obsessed with this one at the moment:


I'm diggin it, share some of your other hip-hop songs on my profile page, I'm actually a pretty big hip-hop head myself.

That being said, this is a song describing my current mood and I"m curious what others think of it:


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's okay but I've always hated screaming in a song.


----------



## TheRedKnight

Although I found myself being positively surprised by the song (to _some_ degree), to me, it felt too plain and perhaps repetitive..? Not quite sure, but it definitely couldn't hold my interest for long.


----------



## Klaro26

A gentle, soul-nurturing song that falls within the type of music I am in love with.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Klaro26 said:


> A gentle, soul-nurturing song that falls within the type of music I am in love with.


Nope. Not for me.


----------



## SoulScream

Not really my thing although I like it somewhat.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SoulScream said:


> Not really my thing although I like it somewhat.


It's okay I guess, but I don't really like it. Then again I'm not really a fan of Rap or Hip-Hop.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Aya Nikopol said:


> It's okay I guess, but I don't really like it. Then again I'm not really a fan of Rap or Hip-Hop.


I've become kind of allergic to Dire Straits after years of working at an office that always had classic rock radio playing...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cephalonimbus said:


> I've become kind of allergic to Dire Straits after years of working at an office that always had classic rock radio playing...


It's really rare to listen to Dire Straits here, expect Sultans of Swing, which is annoying.

I have mixed feelings with his song. I really want to like it because of the video and melody but the vocals turn me off and then turn me on which is strange as hell. Overall, it's a pretty nice song.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's pretty nice, not really my style though.


----------



## 0+n*1

It sounds okay but it's too bland for my taste Got ninja'd.

It started boring and then it kinda grow in me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Got ninja'd. It sounds okay but it's too bland for my taste.


I like that a lot, reminds me of of Shoegaze.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not really my style, too calm.






Translation of "Ihminen" by Zen Café from Finnish to English


----------



## mapperky

you know thinking about it I think this entire album is great. It's worth checking out.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Did you see me and @Aya Nikopol fangirling about Dishonored some pages ago? I really like that track.


I think this calls for the creation of a Dishonored thread.


----------



## mapperky

Aya the Whaler said:


> I think this calls for the creation of a Dishonored thread.


I agree. I sure would like to talk about my undying love for Dishonored with someone. So how is it we go about making a thread? I don't quite know how to post one yet. I'm somewhat new here.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

mapperky said:


> I agree. I sure would like to talk about my undying love for Dishonored with someone. So how is it we go about making a thread? I don't quite know how to post one yet. I'm somewhat new here.


Yes! I agree on that! I'll create the thread in this sub-forum, fine that's fine with you. Then we can share our headcanons and theories and and AUs and fanart all that nice stuff.


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## Klaro26

I mostly enjoyed the delicate texture the song is composed of. Nice lyrics, could have had a little more "feel"/"pain"/"passion" into it-my opinion.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I kind of like it, just not my style.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I kind of like it, just not my style.


I forgot this song existed for so long this almost criminal, though I surely wouldn't listen to it. It's very neh.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Way too slow for me but alright.


----------



## 0+n*1

That sounds too boy band. Formulaic. I didn't like it.


----------



## GoosePeelings

They have a weird band name, for an Australian band. Not a bad song, though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> That sounds too boy band. Formulaic. I didn't like it.


Not my style, but not bad.


----------



## DualGnosis

GoosePeelings said:


> They have a weird band name, for an Australian band. Not a bad song, though.


Nice song, it reminds me of a soundtrack piece for a fighting game.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like the rhythm.

Reminds me of this song:





Wrong sport though


----------



## Spanks

That's so sample worthy, I like it.

HOOP LIFE IS GOING TO BE AMAZING. I'M SURE NONE OF YOU UNDERSTAND, BUT IT'S GOING TO BE MONUMENTAL FOR B FANS.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Spanks said:


> That's so sample worthy, I like it.
> 
> HOOP LIFE IS GOING TO BE AMAZING. I'M SURE NONE OF YOU UNDERSTAND, BUT IT'S GOING TO BE MONUMENTAL FOR B FANS.


Nope. Not my thing.


----------



## Aha

Aya the Whaler said:


> Nope. Not my thing.


_Supermario _beginning  Afterwards quite melodic. Positive


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Aha said:


> _Supermario _beginning  Afterwards quite melodic. Positive


Oh nice! A lot like Echoes therein Gale.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty nice, I don't like long intros though.


----------



## 0+n*1

Nice melody. I like piano tunes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Allthelittlelights said:


> I don't like rock (alternative rock or more peaceful music is more me), although the lyrics are good.
> 
> What d'you think of this?


Nope, not for me.


----------



## Lemxn

It was nice.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lemxn said:


> It was nice.


I found it really bad and messy. Not for me.


----------



## Sonyx

Nice track its quite peaceful and mysterious


----------



## Lemxn

Not my style but interesting.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Apocalyptica, eh. Still not my style.


----------



## Lacrimosa

It's melancholy yet fearsome. Reminds me of a Tim Burton movie.


----------



## Lemxn

No. Just no.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Nope. Too much techno. Too, ugh.


----------



## 0+n*1

I have a friend that reminds me of Morrissey. Nice enough song. I liked it. It feels good for a sunny, chill-out day.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I have a friend that reminds me of Morrissey. Nice enough song. I liked it. It feels good for a sunny, chill-out day.


Nah, not feeling it with that song.


----------



## 0+n*1

Oh, I love that song.


----------



## Lemxn

Not for me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## Lacrimosa

It sounds nice and simple. Kind of dull though.


----------



## metaphor

I love the instrumental part and the video. I wasn't very fond of the vocalist at the beginning, but then as the song progressed it started growing on me. Overall, it was an interesting song.


----------



## Sonyx

It's okay it got boring after a while though don't really care for the lyrics since its very repetitive.





(I like this song a lot)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I liked it, it didn't grab my attention all the way through though. It reminded me a bit of a softer version of nightwish, which is a band I haven't listened to in years.


----------



## Sonyx

Sporadic Aura said:


> I liked it, it didn't grab my attention all the way through though. It reminded me a bit of a softer version of nightwish, which is a band I haven't listened to in years.


It is by the leader of nightwish so that's probably why it sounds like them its his solo project which i am really enjoying so far

I really prefer Tarja over Anette but this song is pretty good.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Sonyx said:


> It is by the leader of nightwish so that's probably why it sounds like them its his solo project which i am really enjoying so far
> 
> I really prefer Tarja over Anette but this song is pretty good.


I liked the first minute the most. I liked her accent too.


----------



## Lemxn

I don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## 0+n*1

Nice cover.


----------



## advitam

So zen and introspective


----------



## 0+n*1

I love that song. The video fits well with the song.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Sounds pretty nice but too peaceful.


----------



## 0+n*1

You didn't do that.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> You didn't do that.


Quite nice. Like Bjork meets Sigur Rós and The Late Parade.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not too into that kind of music but it's alright.


----------



## Phobic

I like the energy/beat and the video's pretty entertaining.


----------



## 0+n*1

I completely missed that one when I was exploring Woodkid. I like his voice. The tune behind is not as impressive. I usually don't pay attention to the lyrics, until they seem to be something relatable and then I look them up and realize wheteher they are or not. Ok song.

I like bits of this song. I butchered it to get those parts and I considered them as different songs but this is the whole thing.

Consider for the purpose of this thread the first 3:55 or maybe some more. And from 12:55 something to 20:27 or maybe some more.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not my style but all right.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Not my style but all right.


Not my style.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Aya the Whaler said:


> Not my style.


Kinda strange but kinda cool


----------



## Phobic

Not my thing. Disturbing with the title.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Phobic said:


> Not my thing. Disturbing with the title.


I like the point it tries to get across to the listener. Nice.


----------



## Phobic

I like the drastic changes, though it does get repetitive.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Phobic said:


> I like the drastic changes, though it does get repetitive.


That's so cool. I really like it and I usually don't like this type of music.


----------



## GoosePeelings

More The Binding of Isaac, eh? I really like the songs there.


----------



## Sonyx

Don't really have much of an opinion since it didn't really impact me enough.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not my style but it's all right.


----------



## gestalt

The tonality of the opening reminds me of something cool from a video game, cant remember which one. But it lasts for about 10 seconds and doesnt reappear. The main riff reminds me of tool, down and bands like that. The verse drags on reminding me of tool again with the clean guitar. The chorus doesnt have any relationship with the verse, the main riff, or the introduction. I think this composition is very, very unremarkable. Theres very little here that only Rammstein could have given us and for a melodic song the progressions just wernt very good or very interesting. I guess they are old now though, and have written plenty of good songs already : D

They were generally at their most effective when sticking to simple ideas, often with two sections that alternate and contrast in a very obvious way.

Like Sonne, for example!


----------



## Hidden from Sight

gestalt said:


> The tonality of the opening reminds me of something cool from a video game, cant remember which one. But it lasts for about 10 seconds and doesnt reappear. The main riff reminds me of tool, down and bands like that. The verse drags on reminding me of tool again with the clean guitar. The chorus doesnt have any relationship with the verse, the main riff, or the introduction. I think this composition is very, very unremarkable. Theres very little here that only Rammstein could have given us and for a melodic song the progressions just wernt very good or very interesting. I guess they are old now though, and have written plenty of good songs already : D
> 
> They were generally at their most effective when sticking to simple ideas, often with two sections that alternate and contrast in a very obvious way.
> 
> Like Sonne, for example!


There was something I liked about that song, but I can't quite put my finger on it though. On a side note, I'm learning French right now and plan on picking up Russian in the future. German might not be a bad option either.


----------



## Sonyx

It's interesting, gives off a like 90's vibe


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not my style, I've never really been too into Korn.


----------



## Lacrimosa

It's alright. Pretty good. The beat is catchy.


----------



## Sonyx

I like this, feels from the lyrics


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sonyx said:


> I like this, feels from the lyrics


That song has always been quite powerful.


----------



## 0+n*1

Creep, a popular Radiohead song that's fine but not of the finest, in my opinion. Good start to delve in the best stuff. I still enjoy it and I love singing it in karaokes and "rock band"s (the videogame) everywhere.

note: ninja'd


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds fairly nice.


----------



## Kavik

Iconic and immediate. I like it and it fits SNK.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Kavik said:


> Iconic and immediate. I like it and it fits SNK.


I like that style of electronica, especially with the ambient lyrics.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I actually like that one, it reminds me of different games like DDR and GTA for some reason.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I actually like that one, it reminds me of different games like DDR and GTA for some reason.


I hate Vocaloid...


----------



## GoosePeelings

I've never really liked that kind of music. There's something I don't like.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I've never really liked that kind of music. There's something I don't like.


I like that song more than what I should.


----------



## Paulie

Like the instrumentation and the homey yet quirky feel. Good stuff.


----------



## 89338

This is more advanced than it sound, but the song didn't really touch me. Not really my style. Still a good song with few flaws.

Now I give you a tough one.





My 2nd fave band and the only one I actively follow. The Birthday Massacre are a gothic synthrock band from Canada that got this grim songs with touching and abstract morals and a lot of background sound. I like it cause of the roomy feeling you got. It can calm me in any moods. This is one of the hardest songs though. Could show others, but it had a cool music video 
PS. Sorry the blood.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Not my favorite style/genre, but I can see why it would appeal to some people.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like the rhythm, the song isn't really my style though.


----------



## DualGnosis

That song reminds me of some 90s girl pop star, but its interesting to say the least.


----------



## Lacrimosa

It was okay. Not really my style.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

It's alright. Not really my favorite style.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I really like that one.


----------



## 0+n*1

Nice track. Not really outstanding. I am generally not drawn to OST, specially if it sounds too gamey. I like the ones that are ambient more. Sounds fun, at least.


----------



## Paulie

loved it! dissident, off key, off time, she reminded me of Gwen Stefani on acid. I'd listen to more.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

The Hermit Art Bear's song is beautiful. Very talented and musical. Genuine stuff. Highly recommended.


----------



## Paulie

crazy tight band, funky relentlessly propelling rhythm, harmonies, horns, infectiously up beat, a world music extravaganza.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like that one, actually.


----------



## DualGnosis

I really love the anime, it's one of my top favorites actually... lol but i'm not really a big fan jpop nor the song.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Hania Lee--Alice is dead is a beautiful sweet song. Love the voice, melody, and keyboard interplay. Great lyrics.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's not really my style but it's okay.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

I liked the guitar, but not the way the lyrics were sung.


----------



## Ugunti

Atmospheric, Gregorian Chant, Has a tribal feel, The heavy metal guitar feels out of place, not my kind of thing but it is interesting.


----------



## 0+n*1

It sounds like it was taken from another Disney movie about a high-school music band, the overused theme of misunderstood adolescents and their naive desire for recognition and their search for individualism, ironically starred by formulaic characters. Not my style. 






edit: My comment was harsh, please don't take it personally.


----------



## Necrox

Not my thing at all (the UltraViolet one). I really liked the Buck Tick one, interesting lyrics and a very nice instrumental backing. Thanks for the discovery!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Opera rock with heavy autotune. Check out Queen for the real thing--inspired lyrics and passionate guitar included.


----------



## Dao

It initially sounded like a generic Queen song but became more interesting at the two minute mark.


----------



## Paulie

Atmospheric and droning, delay drenched guitar, lots of electronic effects, some musical dynamics, but a bit redundant. Fripp and Eno have done this a long time ago. Pretty interesting video, however.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I don't like that too much, it's the way s/he sings.


----------



## 0+n*1

It reminds me of some of the typical music that's played in my country and that's popular amongst the youth. It generally has a social message, it's ska and full of energy. I don't know if that one has a social message though. Not my style.

Just for the record, I don't really like the next song and I don't think it's a good song but I find it appealing in an odd way.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Right up my alley. Intelligent lyrics passionately sung with big guitars.


----------



## Paulie

I don't know, I mean, I really like this song, but I don't think Mr. Sheeran has done much with it here other than sample his own voice in an acapella fashion. He's not lived long enough to render the lyrics any real sense of gravitas or authenticity the way, say Johnny Cash, who has also covered this, might. So its neither lyrically believable nor musically interesting to my ear. I do admire his taking something on like this though, and its plain he has respect for the genre. I just don't think he's up to the task yet. My 2 cents.

I have no idea what to play.....


----------



## GoosePeelings

You tend to like slower music than what I like.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Although I like A Perfect Circle, this song I'm kind of iffy about. There's too much going on for me. It's not smooth-sounding like the other songs I've heard from them. Nevertheless, interesting. And the ending sounds nice and eerie. Maynard has nice vocals.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Sonyx

That's pretty cool but I don't enjoy dubstep.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sonyx said:


> That's pretty cool but I don't enjoy dubstep.


I neh in it's general direction.


----------



## metaphor

Sonyx said:


> That's pretty cool but I don't enjoy dubstep.


Not my genre, but I enjoyed it a lot. Very relaxing :happy:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

metaphor said:


> Not my genre, but I enjoyed it a lot. Very relaxing :happy:


Nice.


----------



## metaphor

Aya the Whaler said:


> Nice.


Wasn't very fond of the first one because of the screaming but I liked the instrumental part.
As for the second one, I LOVED it. Saving it for sure


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

metaphor said:


> Wasn't very fond of the first one because of the screaming but I liked the instrumental part.
> As for the second one, I LOVED it. Saving it for sure


I don't this one. Too small, too something I had heard before.


----------



## 0+n*1

Long but decent. I didn't focus on it and I used it more like background music. I didn't find any annoying part. It was all enjoyable, some parts more than others. I don't recall something specifically though.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty nice but it's so weird.


----------



## 0+n*1

I love that song. I don't know why I deleted it. I'm downloading whenever I got myself some time in front of my computer (where I store my music).


----------



## hanzer

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I love that song. I don't know why I deleted it. I'm downloading whenever I got myself some time in front of my computer (where I store my music).
> <snip video>


Hilarious!

Your user name has inspired me:


----------



## CountessAlyssa

lol reminds me of being a kid and listening to my mom's music.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Electronic, trance-y without lyrics. That's one of my favorite styles.


----------



## 0+n*1

Good soundtrack. I'm not into that genre though. It works nice as an accompaniment. At this moment I'm not in the mood for imagining scenes. I think is a very good track, I'm just not digging it now.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Sounds pretty nice.


Nope. Just nope.


----------



## Kavik

^^^ Sounds like a dark themed steampunk soundtrack or maybe coupled with that island picture, a Peter Pan story far into the future where everyone's been there for hundreds of years and not everything is sunshine and rainbows with goofy pirates. Or Lost.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Kavik said:


> ^^^ Sounds like a dark themed steampunk soundtrack or maybe coupled with that island picture, a Peter Pan story far into the future where everyone's been there for hundreds of years and not everything is sunshine and rainbows with goofy pirates. Or Lost.


The two versions of the song shouldn't be together. The dubstep makes the violin sound bad and confusing. They do not go well together.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

I hate elevator music... unless I'm in an elevator haha sorry


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> I hate elevator music... unless I'm in an elevator haha sorry


What is that mess? I hate it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## Lacrimosa

It was good during the first minute of the song, but then it got all techno and dub-step like and that's pretty "meh" for me. But it's pretty nice, I am reminded of mountains and snowfall.


----------



## hanzer

I like it; reminds me of Sound Garden:


----------



## Hidden from Sight

I like a couple things made by Sound Garden, but not that song.


----------



## Frosty

food for robots ^


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not really my style.


----------



## hanzer

Funny-ish but I couldn't get past the urge to kick this guy's^ ass.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

It gave me a little laugh. Just a little one.


----------



## CountessAlyssa

I was expecting to hate it, because of the name "shadowbeatz" but it reminded me of being in a Scottish horror video game or something.


----------



## 0+n*1

I didn't like it. I prefer other of her songs, even the overplayed Smmertime Sadness.

I couldn't find this song in any other way. It's BFG23 by Nostrap (or at least that was his username in Newgrounds.com, I don't know if this by paperstrapredux or Fixed, a collab project and a band where he was member of). You can download this song for free in newgrounds (look up his username). The song goes from 0:00 to 3:56.


----------



## b_h

:laughing: Oh my, Maplestory, brings back memories and countless hours of slaving away getting to level 200... The music is very City and Colours-like. I particularly enjoy everything except for the 2:00-2:20~ glitch variations. Kind of ruins the mood of the first song. However, everything else is really top-notch and definitely going into my library! Thanks for introducing.


----------



## 0+n*1

@b_h, Nice usage of TATU's All the things she said. That was an interesting electronic pop duet. I liked your song. About Nostrap, there's not much to explore. I like his song Ealif too.

For those too lazy to look him up, here's BFG23 and Ealif:
BFG23
Ealif

Take Ealif as my song for the game/activity.


----------



## Spanks

@b_h, I LIKE IT.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Spanks said:


> @_b_h_, I LIKE IT.


It's okay I guess...


----------



## The Baobab Tree

Enchanting..


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Baobab Tree said:


> Enchanting..


That's a really good song. Just beautiful.


----------



## The Baobab Tree

I really like it. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## 0+n*1

Meh. After a while I started wanting it to end.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like the rhythm but in some very weird way it reminds me of Blurred lines for some odd reason. I like the track, though.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Sound like something along the line of jazzy classical meets the dance club beat.

Edit: Sorry about that Antipode, my girls were laughing their asses off to the previous tune (20 Fingers - Short Dick Man) but I swapped that one out in favor of this less repetitive tune.


----------



## Antipode

Well that was an annoying song. xD I was expecting (shame on me) some variety in lyrics. But at least the beginning beat kind of reminded me of 1, 2, Step... that's a plus.


----------



## yippy

Well. For a 80s/90s (?) intro screen....game....tune....it was.....not bad.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

I really liked it, although it did sound a bit generic. The music video was pretty interesting, too.


----------



## 0+n*1

Meh. I found it too generic.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Meh. I found it too generic.


Not my style.


----------



## CountessAlyssa

Aya the Whaler said:


> Not my style.



It was too happy for me lol. I don't like this game because I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

CountessAlyssa said:


> It was too happy for me lol. I don't like this game because I don't want to offend anyone.


I like Arctic Monkeys but this isn't one of my favourite.


----------



## Amaryllis

Aya the Whaler said:


> I like Arctic Monkeys but this isn't one of my favourite.


It was beautiful, I loved it. I won't forget this one, thank you!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Amaryllis said:


> It was beautiful, I loved it. I won't forget this one, thank you!


I'm not into French music aside from Alcest and Kwoon, but this reminds me a bit of Franz Ferdinand, it's nice.

Since you seem to like this kind of music:


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like NieR OST, just a bit too slow for me.


----------



## Fern

I love everything Florence touches.

This one.... It's a _soul-scream._


----------



## GoosePeelings

That song's so pretty in a way, I like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> That song's so pretty in a way, I like it.


I have a history with that song. It's one of the few I can listen without thinking that it looks like the one I just listened to.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Those are often too slow for me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Those are often too slow for me.


Hell, that band is just fucking awful.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I still ain't into Deadmau5.


----------



## Kwaran

I don't like DnB much, I feel like the same beat is being used in every song and it's quite repetitive (although repetition can be good). This wasn't too bad though, I don't hate it


----------



## GoosePeelings

Do you mind if I just listened the first few minutes of it? It's pretty long. But I have a thing for classical.
What sort of a top hat?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Do you mind if I just listened the first few minutes of it? It's pretty long. But I have a thing for classical.
> What sort of a top hat?


It's one I found for Carnival. It's very plain.

It's okay, but that Symphony is very beautiful.

Queen is a classic!






Drakengard's soundtrack samples a lot of Classical Music you might want to check it out.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like the rhythm of that track. It's so weird.
I want a top hat too...






And thanks, I will.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I like the rhythm of that track. It's so weird.
> I want a top hat too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks, I will.


Hm... It's too... I don't know. I just know that I don't really like it.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I kind of expected that you wouldn't like it too much. I like the one you posted, I've heard it somewhere before. A version of it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I kind of expected that you wouldn't like it too much. I like the one you posted, I've heard it somewhere before. A version of it.


I'm not a big fan of Pentatoix.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I don't like that too much, I'm not a big fan of guitars.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I don't like that too much, I'm not a big fan of guitars.


What am I supposed to say to a Dishonored song and a picture of Daud? :I


----------



## GoosePeelings

I know your weakness... The track is pretty nice.


----------



## The Chameleon

Aya the Whaler said:


> Part is Japanese and part is in English.


I thought so.



Aya the Whaler said:


> Too mellow, doesn't seem to have much emotion and I can barely hear his voice.


Turn up the volume? It's a quiet song.
===========
"An error occurred, please try again later."
Can't argue with that!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@GoosePeelings DAMN YOU!




The Chameleon said:


> I thought so.
> 
> 
> Turn up the volume? It's a quiet song.
> ===========
> "An error occurred, please try again later."
> Can't argue with that!



Not my style. It's too liveless.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not into that kind of music.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm not into that kind of music.


Not for me.


----------



## Ghostsoul

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm not into that kind of music.


The Impossible Game has such catchy music!
My favorite is level 2 though!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ghostsoul said:


> The Impossible Game has such catchy music!
> My favorite is level 2 though!


It's okay I guess.


----------



## Bugs

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's okay I guess.


Like


----------



## The Chameleon

Aya the Whaler said:


>


The instrumentals are cool but I thought I was watching the video from The Ring with all of the noise in the background.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bugs said:


> Like


I love that song really!

@The Chameleon
I know the song, not my style really.


----------



## The Chameleon

*nosebleed*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> *nosebleed*


I don't like the vocals.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not my style but not too bad.


----------



## ChocolateBunny

It's a little too repetitive for my taste, but the video is very interesting. Those huge heads...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

plisser said:


> It's a little too repetitive for my taste, but the video is very interesting. Those huge heads...


I don't like Skillet. The voices annoy, the melody is annoying. Not my thing.





 @GoosePeelings this song is real life foreshadowing.


----------



## GoosePeelings

All right, not my favorite.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> All right, not my favorite.


A girl I knew in university had a thing for this, I never liked the way French sounds, really. And the melody is... ...neh?


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's so weird. Too peaceful the first minute and then BOOM, I like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> It's so weird. Too peaceful the first minute and then BOOM, I like it.


Just no.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I hear that kind of music way too much to like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I hear that kind of music way too much to like it.


That's the kind of song that would show up on a beat them up soundtrack and I get bored of those very quickly.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Too slow for me. I want to see that movie, though my personal morals prohibit me from even saying its name... No fun.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Too slow for me. I want to see that movie, though my personal morals prohibit me from even saying its name... No fun.


I heard 10 seconds and I was like

*NONONONONONON STAP STAP.


*So, no I don't like it.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's what I expected. The track's pretty nice.





The track's M. Mikutavičius - Mano žemė but this video has English lyrics.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> That's what I expected. The track's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The track's M. Mikutavičius - Mano žemė but this video has English lyrics.


I don't like the vocals.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

GoosePeelings said:


> That's what I expected. The track's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The track's M. Mikutavičius - Mano žemė but this video has English lyrics.


It doesn't invoke any emotion in me at all... Musically it's a kind of bland mid-tempo radio rock that lacks any kind of excitement and reminds me of U2 after they stopped being good, which is not a good thing.

Lyrically, i don't like it either. Maybe something got lost in translation, but it does not resonate with me at all... i find it too meta with the whole "song about writing a song" angle, and even though you could argue that he's right because we're all the center of our own universe in a way, claiming ownership of the earth and sky as a proclamation of feeling happy/alive is just silly IMO 

meh/10



ninja'd :-\



Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't like the vocals.


I like this song. Nice and moody, with a kind of brooding suspense that gets resolved pretty nicely near the end. The very occasional dissonant guitar notes were a nice touch. The guitar reminded me of the Mars Volta actually, but that may just have been because of the song title 

Pretty good.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Sounds pretty nice, actually, I wish I could understand it.
Edit:// Ninja'd, too slow for me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Sounds pretty nice, actually, I wish I could understand it.
> Edit:// Ninja'd, too slow for me.


It's French, she sounds like she's 13 and I'm pretty sure there is a Sigur Rós song hidden in there.






And yes this is the only French band singing in French that I can stand.


----------



## SysterMatic

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's French, she sounds like she's 13 and I'm pretty sure there is a Sigur Rós song hidden in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes this is the only French band singing in French that I can stand.


They remember me Opeth, they're amazing. I like how the voice is hidden in music but to be honest I prefer when she's not. 





I want to know what do you think about the sound of our language. (If you want this band sing in english too and they're good).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Inver said:


> They remember me Opeth, they're amazing. I like how the voice is hidden in music but to be honest I prefer when she's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what do you think about the sound of our language. (If you want this band sing in english too and they're good).


Italian is a brother language of mine own, they're similar so I can stand the way it sounds. It's like if you cross Portuguese and Spain and it's lovely. With that said the song it's quite nice.


----------



## Spanks

Aya the Whaler said:


> Italian is a brother language of mine own, they're similar so I can stand the way it sounds. It's like if you cross Portuguese and Spain and it's lovely. With that said the song it's quite nice.


I don't really like it, but I don't not like it. So I guess that in a sense I do like it. Kind of.


----------



## Plasternoid

Damn not bad! Not bad at all son...I was expecting it to be some insufferable metal screamo garbage but it surprised me pleasantry with its Tyler the Creatorish vibe. 




Kill this shit like the reaper...


----------



## ChocolateBunny

That song is drowsy. It could put me to sleep.




Alone by Armin van Buuren feat. Lauren Evans


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Plasternoid said:


> Damn not bad! Not bad at all son...I was expecting it to be some insufferable metal screamo garbage but it surprised me pleasantry with its Tyler the Creatorish vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill this shit like the reaper...


It's not really my style.


----------



## TheSunWay

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's not really my style.


Well, I see why it's called "Positive Force" xD Certainly made me smile, and kind of reminded me Japanese games  Though I'll problably need some singing too^^


----------



## seasofme

Omg I love this, it is a beautiful song!!



TheSunWay said:


> Well, I see why it's called "Positive Force" xD Certainly made me smile, and kind of reminded me Japanese games  Though I'll problably need some singing too^^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Slytherin said:


> Omg I love this, it is a beautiful song!!


I don't like it. The melody is bland and the voice is annoying.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't like it. The melody is bland and the voice is annoying.


Other than the obnoxious noise running from 43 to 57 seconds, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Hidden from Sight said:


> Other than the obnoxious noise running from 43 to 57 seconds, I really enjoyed it.


Too messy.


----------



## 0+n*1

I knew about him but I avoided him for some reason, but I'll check him out now because I liked that song and the other one you posted from him. I thought I was going to kill myself because of the length of the song but it wasn't a hassle. You often post interesting stuff.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I knew about him but I avoided him for some reason, but I'll check him out now because I liked that song and the other one you posted from him. I thought I was going to kill myself because of the length of the song but it wasn't a hassle. You often post interesting stuff.


Thank you, I do my best.

I like the song you posted a lot. It reminds me of _I Want to be Yours _by The Arctic Monkeys but sadder and less hopeful. Like when you wake up from a nightmare. Very good melody, love the piano and the bass. They voice is very lovely too. Are his song all this good? I might check out his other work.

As for deadmau5, I suspect you'll like his more mellow stuff, so check out _When We Stood Still_, _Strobe_, _A Moment to Myself_, _I Remember_, _Rise Your Weapon, Bleed_, _Faxing Berlin, Brazil_ and _Avaritia._ I like _Sofi Needs a Ladder _a lot but it's mostly because that song explained me how clubs work and I think the beat is very very good, it makes me get up and dance which is very very rare.
If want something more tradicional sounding I suggest _Ghosts 'n' Stuff _and _Professional Griefers.



_


----------



## 0+n*1

Aya the Whaler said:


> Are his song all this good? I might check out his other work.


This is my favorite from the album, but I like You And Me, Hollow Pounds, Hostiles and Photographs too. I love his melancholic songs (like El Mañana, Revolving Doors, Tomorrow Comes Today or Sound Check (Gravity) when he was in Gorillaz.


> As for deadmau5, I suspect you'll like his more mellow stuff, so check out When We Stood Still, Strobe, A Moment to Myself, I Remember, Rise Your Weapon, Bleed, Faxing Berlin, Brazil and Avaritia. I like Sofi Needs a Ladder a lot but it's mostly because that song explained me how clubs work and I think the beat is very very good, it makes me get up and dance which is very very rare.
> If want something more tradicional sounding I suggest Ghosts 'n' Stuff and Professional Griefers.


I will. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> <br><br>This is my favorite from the album, but I like You And Me, Hollow Pounds, Hostiles and Photographs too. I love his melancholic songs (like El Mañana, Revolving Doors, Tomorrow Comes Today or Sound Check (Gravity) when he was in Gorillaz).<br><br><br>
> <br>I will. Thanks for the recommendation.


I KNEW I KNEW THAT VOICE. But thanks I'll check it out.

You're welcome.


----------



## SysterMatic

Aya the Whaler said:


>


Ok this song is... well I don't really know if I liked it or not. Generally I like this kind of stuff but I have to listen in theyr contest to understand what they're meant for. I can say for sure that I'm courious about this song but not much more I fear. Sorry!

Listen all the song before you give your judgment, please 'cause the song change very much in her way.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Inver said:


> Ok this song is... well I don't really know if I liked it or not. Generally I like this kind of stuff but I have to listen in theyr contest to understand what they're meant for. I can say for sure that I'm courious about this song but not much more I fear. Sorry!
> 
> Listen all the song before you give your judgment, please 'cause the song change very much in her way.


I would like this song if it was slower and more pleasently made, like world's end girlfriend. It's okay, but I wouldn't listen to it very often. As fast as it is, it just sounds like a tone of sounds randomly put on the song for no reason.


----------



## The Chameleon

Aya the Whaler said:


> I would like this song if it was slower and more pleasently made, like world's end girlfriend. It's okay, but I wouldn't listen to it very often. As fast as it is, it just sounds like a tone of sounds randomly put on the song for no reason.


At first, it was cute!
Then i was terrified.
I love it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Chameleon said:


> At first, it was cute!
> Then i was terrified.
> I love it.


I would like it more if it was instrumental only.


----------



## RandomRubiks

Aya the Whaler said:


> I would like it more if it was instrumental only.


Not something I'd listen casually.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

RandomRubiks said:


> Not something I'd listen casually.


It's okay, I would get tired of it very quickly.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I like songs like that, I expected the build up to lead to something a little bit more though.


----------



## SysterMatic

Sporadic Aura said:


> I like songs like that, I expected the build up to lead to something a little bit more though.


Too light. At first I was like: the song isn't begun yet, it's advertising. But then I understood.... 




This is the genre I hear most roud:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Its like a mixture of old MCR and Panic at the Disco. It's alright, kinda bland after awhile.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

catspajamas said:


> Never played the game but I like it, it reminds me of the soundtrack on runescape when I used to play.
> 
> my ringtone
> [url]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zp0VOtLkz5c [/URL]


It's a bit too generic for me.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's a bit too generic for me.


That was pretty friggin awesome 

Way different than what i expected... i've played Halo 2, but this isn't like anything you hear during the game IIRC. They lost me a bit after the 5 minute mark because it got too much of a jazz noodling vibe with less than spectacular guitar solos IMO, but the middle section was pure win. Overall, a very interesting tune.


----------



## Golden Rose

Not a fan, especially of the vocals but very talented.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Shamy said:


> Not a fan, especially of the vocals but very talented.


Too bland.


----------



## DualGnosis

Aya the Whaler said:


>


Reminds me of sort of like an ending to a movie or something. I like the beginning parts though.


----------



## zenithx

@DualGnosis Lol it's pretty sick. The Next Episode is a good song to begin with, although I prefer the original to this caked up remix. Some parts made me laugh for some reason but not bad, better after 1:15


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

zenithx said:


> @_DualGnosis_ Lol it's pretty sick. The Next Episode is a good song to begin with, although I prefer the original to this caked up remix. Some parts made me laugh for some reason but not bad, better after 1:15


A classic made even better for being part of the Leijiverse.


----------



## Necrox

Aya the Whaler said:


> A classic made even better for being part of the Leijiverse.


I enjoyed that. Sentimental and bittersweet.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Necrox said:


> I enjoyed that. Sentimental and bittersweet.


I don't like it, and on a 2nd listen i actually kind of hate it. Sure, it's kind of pretty, but also a mess that could really benefit from cleaner, more focused production... or a more interesting selection of sounds and textures, if they really want to go for a more abstract ambient-ish vibe. For the first five minutes, absolutely nothing happens except for layered vocals being drowned in a truly obscene amount of reverb. It keeps meandering for several minutes without really developing or building tension, and when things finally change up... well it sort of works, but mainly because i was getting sick of what was going on before. The busy string arrangement sounds nice for a moment, but there are still too many layers and there is still way too much reverb.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cephalonimbus said:


> I don't like it, and on a 2nd listen i actually kind of hate it. Sure, it's kind of pretty, but also a mess that could really benefit from cleaner, more focused production... or a more interesting selection of sounds and textures, if they really want to go for a more abstract ambient-ish vibe. For the first five minutes, absolutely nothing happens except for layered vocals being drowned in a truly obscene amount of reverb. It keeps meandering for several minutes without really developing or building tension, and when things finally change up... well it sort of works, but mainly because i was getting sick of what was going on before. The busy string arrangement sounds nice for a moment, but there are still too many layers and there is still way too much reverb.


I don't even know why I listen to the things you post. They're always interesting.


----------



## zenithx

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't even know why I listen to the things you post. They're always interesting.


Loved the guitar in this. The song itself is pretty good. I wasn't a big fan of his singing style/voice though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

zenithx said:


> Loved the guitar in this! The song itself is pretty good. I wasn't a big fan of his singing style/voice though. You have a quite peculiar and underrated music taste


It's okay, I like the melody more than the vocals, honestly.


----------



## Ubuntu

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's okay, I like the melody more than the vocals, honestly.


It's OK, I like it. Especially the beginning.






Jawn P - Happy (first 4.43)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ubuntu said:


> It's OK, I like it. Especially the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawn P - Happy (first 4.43)


Not my style.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Aya the Whaler said:


> Not my style.


Nice. Interesting groove in the beginning. That riff itself isn't that good IMO, but then it gets all James Bondy and it ends up being a rather cool little piece. I probably wouldn't listen to it outside of a game and it's really short, but i like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cephalonimbus said:


> Nice. Interesting groove in the beginning. That riff itself isn't that good IMO, but then it gets all James Bondy and it ends up being a rather cool little piece. I probably wouldn't listen to it outside of a game and it's really short, but i like it.


If it wasn't for the vocals it would have been sooooooo good.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Far and away my favorite song that you posted.


----------



## Diophantine

Sporadic Aura said:


> Far and away my favorite song that you posted.


Mmm not really my type, but I really liked the first minute or so when it was pretty calm and instrumental. ^_^ 

One of my favorite classics:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Diophantine said:


> Mmm not really my type, but I really liked the first minute or so when it was pretty calm and instrumental. ^_^
> 
> One of my favorite classics:


What can I say to Pink Floyd really?


----------



## Diophantine

Aya the Whaler said:


> What can I say to Pink Floyd really?


Haha XD Also I liked the beginning but I am neutral to the piece as a whole, just not a fan of electronic remixes. Definitely better than some of the modern stuff coming out of the radio though, that's for sure.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Inver said:


> ^full of energy is good but I will not listen to it many times


Not my style.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Aya Saves the World said:


> Not my style.


Nice, upbeat and catchy, but tends to fade into background, losing impact after a few listens. Though I guess it's true for any song.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It sounds a bit familiar in a way. It's not too bad.


----------



## SysterMatic

Is it good. The voice it's cool too. But I would've liked the song most if the music was more energic.


----------



## missjayjay

@Inver its good.......I don't usually listen to screamo, there are a few screamo songs that I liked. Not something I would listen to, but the instrumental is amazing!!! Plus the girl is really good, its pretty hard for a girl to do screamo lol


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not into that kind of music but it's okay.


----------



## SysterMatic

Beautifull. The kiddo is good.
And if we talk about cover made by fUnz...
This is my favourite.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Inver said:


> Beautifull. The kiddo is good.
> And if we talk about cover made by fUnz...
> This is my favourite.


Been there, done that, have better stuff to listen to.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not my style but it's okay.






English lyrics: Translation of "Piha ilman sadettajaa" by Zen Café from Finnish to English (Version #2)


----------



## SysterMatic

GoosePeelings said:


> Not my style but it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English lyrics: Translation of "Piha ilman sadettajaa" by Zen Café from Finnish to English (Version #2)


Is good and I do like the video too.
This is for ya


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not into the genre. My INFP is, though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm not into the genre. My INFP is, though.


The sounds are too out of place for me.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Very relaxing tune; would be perfect for a rainy day and a good puzzle.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty nice.


----------



## SysterMatic

Tools are cool.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Boring. I really lost taste for heavy music.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

PinkOneechan said:


> Boring. I really lost taste for heavy music.


Boring, unemotional, the only good thing it had was reminding me of the far superior Ghost in the Shell soundtrack. Other than that, the singer as an unpleasant voice and the melody is trying way too hard to sound Celtic. Also the artwork is trying way too hard to be Art Nouveau and failing at it so hard I can hear Alphonse Mucha rolling in his grave.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not bad, I started liking it after the first minute.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> Not bad, I started liking it after the first minute.


I don't like the fact that it's kinda ambiguous whatever he's talking (because he was barely singing) about a depressed teenager or a depressed musician struggling with the industry. I didn't like the beat much either.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's okay, I still aren't a big fan of Deadmau5.


----------



## Kaisikudo

GoosePeelings said:


>


Enjoyed the video more than the song I think. Instrumentals were all fine, I think it was just the lyrics that didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Somehow a bit too slow, I don't really know why.


----------



## night_owl

GoosePeelings said:


> Somehow a bit too slow, I don't really know why.


It was good, but not really my style though. I've never listened to a Japanese Song before, so it was interesting.


----------



## GoosePeelings

night_owl said:


> It was good, but not really my style though. I've never listened to a Japanese Song before, so it was interesting.


The song I posted is Vocaloid, an 'artificial singer', so it doesn't represent Japanese music as well as it could.
Yours isn't my style but otherwise fairly nice.


----------



## Amaryllis

GoosePeelings said:


> The song I posted is Vocaloid, an 'artificial singer', so it doesn't represent Japanese music as well as it could.
> Yours isn't my style but otherwise fairly nice.


It's way too electro for my taste, I've never really been able to get into KPop. It's catchy though.


----------



## Dr Wahwee

Amaryllis said:


> It's way too electro for my taste, I've never really been able to get into KPop. It's catchy though.


In my opinion, music shouldn't need visual accompaniment. Melody should always come first and lyrics second. With that said, I found the song monotonous.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Sounds fairly nice, a bit too 'anime-y', similar to most openings.


----------



## Innogen

Ah, it makes me feel so fresh. Love how catchy it is, great for dancing!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Sweet, eccentric... Interesting.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Sounds fairly nice


----------



## Kaisikudo

GoosePeelings said:


>


Reminds me of that Fat Refund collab-rap that StamperTV made... Except completely psychotic, haha. Gotta love Minx though!


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fairly cool, I don't like the singer's voice too much.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

GoosePeelings said:


> Fairly cool, I don't like the singer's voice too much.


Sounds kind of Victorian-Arabian to me. It's interesting. I'm not really a fan of all the all the horse pictures, but that also makes me think Arabian instead of something like Indian. Anyway it sounds pretty cool.

-

So in that vein here's a song described by the artist as Victoriandustrial.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I knew I'd like the song before even listening to it because I've heard it before. Many times.


----------



## Innogen

1000000/10. Need I say more?


----------



## GoosePeelings

I have always liked RHCP, that's one of their best songs.


----------



## Edwins Hubble

It's definitely fusion music of sorts. You can hear influences from jazz, swing and some kind of EDM. I like the initial but it never really goes anywhere. That kind of makes it sound more like background music.


----------



## icecream

For an emotional love song its kind of weird to not see her eyes. Cute accent. Doesnt always hit the notes. Still beautifull. Clever text.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

The Jamaican equivalent of American fodder? It sounds nice, I guess. There's just a million others like it.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Sounds kind of pretty, a bit slow.


----------



## icecream

Something that could belong on 9gag. Random fun. Good beat. Nice wig.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I just can't get over the band's name... The song itself is nice but...


----------



## Innogen

Makes me very nostalgic about past events. Very calming and humbling.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm surprised how cool that song is, first I was expecting screaming, then it got rather slow and pretty. I like it.


----------



## SysterMatic

I do like it really much. But I don't know the meaning... But I do have the suspect it have a really fun lyrics. 




^ Some really old stuff... Before going into metal ahah


----------



## icecream

Folk song and rock is on a date. Occuring after a boy meets the girl, and now its ended. The boy takes its as a gentleman and does the only one thing that can make a breakup beautiful - he writes a song.

Love is all around you,
your universe is full
But in my world theres is only you


----------



## H.G.S.

Usher, is that you?

But in all seriousness, lovely song. True love is hard enough to find these days, unfortunately. And there are pains of many types that come from being in love, and this song captures one of them.

Anyway, my turn.






:happy:


----------



## Innogen

Inspiring. Reminds me of my childhood and gives me motivation to keep going. Very pretty.


----------



## Sentio

Unique... but lacking in structure and direction.


----------



## icecream

Nobody are able too do it as good them after 90s.


----------



## SysterMatic

Hunm I do like the rhytm, but it is a little too ripetitive, maybe.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Too... much for me. Too noisy and overwhelming. Liked the intro and outro, though.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's a bit boring.


----------



## Innogen

Ah, who doesn't love the old Disney songs? It being in Finnish adds a nice touch!


----------



## H.G.S.

I didn't know Olivia Dunham sung like that, wow.

Jokes aside, that wasn't bad. The song had lot of energy, as well as gutsy vocals.






:happy:


----------



## GoosePeelings

It sounds nice, a bit too dreamy, I wouldn't listen to it more than twice in one run.


----------



## Amaryllis

The kind of song that makes you feel really badass  It's nothing really new, but it's nice, I like it.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds fairly nice.


----------



## Innogen

Bass-driven dance tracks aren't my cup of tea but this is actually really good. It would be tons of fun at a rave.

This here's a live performance but I like it more than the original.


----------



## missjayjay

I really like this. Sorta different, but in a good way. The guitar instrumental is awesome, especially that little solo towards around 2:30. Such a powerful song.


----------



## 0+n*1

I like it, it's enjoyable. I'm not loving it but maybe I need to listen to it more. The voice is nice. I like this part of the chorus (?) 
* *




Underneath the palm trees
You could leave your worries,
Listen to the waves
Say you wanna get so high?
Breath me in like air tonight
Listen to the waves,


 It's catchy. It's kinda growing in me just because of that part.


----------



## H.G.S.

Good flow, maybe all is not lost for British Hip-Hop.






:happy:


----------



## Branais

^ Nice song, lovely voice. The guitar backing was too percussive and insistent, and spoiled it a bit for me. Made it sound not like a lullaby.


My offering:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Just... beautiful. So haunting, wonderful voice...


----------



## Innogen

Pretty good. Builds up well and gives off a cool vibe. It sounds more like menu music, though.

This is an 11-minute song so if you don't want to listen to it all, skip to 8:50. Headphones are highly recommended.


----------



## an absurd man

Build up was slow and long, but the instrumentals were ok. It picks up around 7:20 and gets more interesting but then slows down again... lol. I liked the guitar part after 10:00. Overall combination of slow, ominous, and dark is not my thing.


----------



## 0+n*1

I like it. A little messy but with a beautiful harmony. Is he playing with volume or am I just tired? It isn't too long, but I'd like it more if it were shorter. I've heard of him but I've never given him a try. I will soon.


----------



## H.G.S.

Beautiful voice, the end of the song is fantastic.






:happy:


----------



## icecream

I like the chorus a lot. Lyrics that make me think. The song has a lot of energy. Good video. Its a sit in the car and sing as loud as you can song. I think if they slowed down the beat and singing it would be more radio friendly.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's nice but it reminds me of some other song... It's so annoying when I can't remember the name of a song...


----------



## icecream

Steady rythm ( a sign that its a good song), the rythm changes. The voice singing/talking like a fairytale monster. Theese peoples visuals can give me a nighmare.

(Another techno song or this one.....)


----------



## GoosePeelings

It reminds me of another song, I like it.


----------



## an absurd man

Sounds like a light playful tune, not much variation though. @_icecream_
Not bad. I half-expected that guy to rap. @GoosePeelings


----------



## icecream

Boyband-ish, summer feeling, happy tune


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like the style but the song itself isn't my favorite.


----------



## xisnotx

I like the video. The music isn't my style and sounds like euro pop. It would be good for something active...like a song to jog to.

This is probably my favorite song for the last 6 months or so. I think it's pretty poetic, as good a song as any recent one, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not a big fan but for each their own.


----------



## icecream

I had this song on my mp3 player long time ago as a youth on summer holiday in Greece. What makes Madonna a great artist is that she dares to try out new unique sounds and visuals mixed with (simple, but powerful) lyrics people understand and can relate too. Love her. A true artist. And I love pop.


----------



## Kwaran

Fun voice, I like the pacing of the song. Nothing special, but would listen to other songs by them to find out if they're good.


----------



## boogiestomp

I enjoyed the earthy acoustics of the song. The vocals were beautiful in that they expressed a wide myriad of emotions that blended well with the content of the song. Perhaps a little too much emotion at times, but still very good.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Jakenpoi said:


> Im english.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cp0Wg...am9lIGNsb3Nlcg==&hl=en&client=mv-google&gl=IN


You're on your mobile phone, right?

The song's a bit too.. something for me. I don't know how to explain it. Too romantic? Too positive? No idea.


----------



## xisnotx

I actually really enjoyed. I've never really given contemporary asian music a fair shake as what I've seen of it, it's simply a lesser version of what aa do in america. They're fake...

But this has style. A good a beat. Good rythm. And the contrast of the high pitched voice against the bassy hooks, yes, it's a good song. Interesting message. 

Now, for some ratchetness...


----------



## Trademark

GoosePeelings said:


> You're on your mobile phone, right?
> 
> The song's a bit too.. something for me. I don't know how to explain it. Too romantic? Too positive? No idea.


Yep. Indescribable? perfectly fits with me. Thanks 4 listening btw ^_^


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not a fan of Lil Wayne or other mainstream artists but the song is good enough for me to enjoy it, a bit at least.






This is a Finnish song made to sound and look Italian.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

GoosePeelings said:


> Not a fan of Lil Wayne or other mainstream artists but the song is good enough for me to enjoy it, a bit at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Finnish song made to sound and look Italian.


Definitely a bit amusing and interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Epic is the least I can think of. Takes me somewhere else entirely... and I didn't even watch the movie.


----------



## GoosePeelings

A bit too slow for me.


----------



## Innogen

Contemporary acappella music is great. Super catchy and the oboe adds a nice touch.


----------



## Trademark

Nice 1.







http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLN...T0RXcWkzN29VWA==&client=mv-google&hl=en&gl=IN 
<ITS MY OWN STYLE OF POST & IT SUCKS>
『Diver』 Nico Touches the Walls 
* Im not Japanese *


----------



## Hidden from Sight

PinkOneechan said:


> Epic is the least I can think of. Takes me somewhere else entirely... and I didn't even watch the movie.


You should watch it, definitely. I've seen it three times now in IMAX.



Jakenpoi said:


> Nice 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLN...RXcWk zN29VWA==&client=mv-google&hl=en&gl=IN
> <ITS MY OWN STYLE OF POST & IT SUCKS>
> 『Diver』 Nico Touches the Walls
> * Im not Japanese *


I'm not a big fan of this style of music; more than 95% of the music I listen to is instrumental/soundtrack.






NOTE: This is not the official version, Paramount Pictures sucks and wants to wave it around in front of everyone. This fan-made version will do for now.


----------



## an absurd man

Epic and goosebumps inducing... 9.5/10 
I guess that's to be expected of Hans Zimmer. Still haven't seen Interstellar. D:


----------



## jada_artist

Hidden from Sight said:


> You should watch it, definitely. I've seen it three times now in IMAX.
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of this style of music; more than 95% of the music I listen to is instrumental/soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: This is not the official version, Paramount Pictures sucks and wants to wave it around in front of everyone. This fan-made version will do for now.


Awesome, did you see the movie? What's your opinion on it?


----------



## jada_artist

oops forgot to say, the song is Dustland Fairytale by the Killers! I really love this song!


----------



## an absurd man

jada_artist said:


> oops forgot to say, the song is Dustland Fairytale by the Killers! I really love this song!


Where's my song opinion? :/


----------



## jada_artist

an absurd man said:


> Where's my song opinion? :/


Sorry! didn't mean to do that. just listened to it. Cool beat and vibe to it. Though for me when I listen to instrumental (no lyric or whatever) I prefer something really powerful that catches my attention.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

jada_artist said:


> Awesome, did you see the movie? What's your opinion on it?


On the movie: I had to quickly buy tickets and board the feeltrain to feelville. There were some nice effects and graphics. Overall, I would give it 9.75/10, detracting .25 because of the feeltrain I had to take.

On the song: I liked the scenery and backstory that was portrayed. Memories are powerful.


----------



## malphigus

Merveilleux.

That song sums up humanity in seven minutes and a half.


----------



## H.G.S.

Sounds melancholic, yet also mysterious. The musician, however, sure has a lot of skill to make the notes blend so seamlessly like that.






Note, the guitarist is Dr. Phil's son.

:laughing:


----------



## Nackle1

That's intense subject-matter. Maybe it's not my kind of music, but it feels kind of chaotic and noisy. If I were to pick a song about domestic abuse I'd pick something a bit different. But to each his own. Pretty random that it's Dr. Phil's son, but I guess he sounds pretty good :laughing:


----------



## jada_artist

Nackle1 said:


> That's intense subject-matter. Maybe it's not my kind of music, but it feels kind of chaotic and noisy. If I were to pick a song about domestic abuse I'd pick something a bit different. But to each his own. Pretty random that it's Dr. Phil's son, but I guess he sounds pretty good :laughing:


Not really a fan of blues/jazz stuff. But I can still appreciate it as good music  I like to listen live jazz bands when I go to New Orlenans


----------



## Innogen

Bruised but beautiful. Harsh but serene. Painful but peaceful. And his voice is just... OH MY GOD.


----------



## Nackle1

I feel bad giving my honest opinion because this isn't really my kind of music >.> It's clear the artist and producer put in effort to make a quality product, but it's just too polished and clean sounding for my taste.


----------



## an absurd man

All I can say is meh, it was hard to listen to.


----------



## GoosePeelings

A bit too boring for me, somehow.


----------



## Nackle1

I was going for Bruce, but I think Clint Eastwood killed it with that last verse :laughing:



an absurd man said:


> All I can say is meh, it was hard to listen to.


I don't think it's meant to be easy to listen to.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I really enjoy Captain Beefheart's style since it's very bluesy while feeling different from other blues music. The song has a dynamic to it that's rarely found in newer music, and the way he delivers his vocals compliments the instrumentals very well. Plus, I really enjoy the harmonica riffs.


----------



## GoosePeelings

A bit too slow for me.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

It goes well for a combat in game, but not something I'd listen on its own.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's so weird, I'm not a big fan of it.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

GoosePeelings said:


> It's so weird, I'm not a big fan of it.


That sounds like something I would hear at one of Gatsby's parties.


----------



## H.G.S.

You can't go wrong with Hans Zimmer, beautiful piece.






:happy:


----------



## Nackle1

This is a great cover. So danceable!


----------



## Innogen

Calming. Humbling. Makes me think of the sun rising over the horizon, telling people to get to work!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Absolutely beautiful, in every way. Especially her voice, pure magic.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like it, except for the weird screaming. The rhythm is great and now I really want to dance to it. I've danced the style before but I can't remember its name.


----------



## The Hungry One

I didn't actually intend to listen to this song all the way; I just clicked on it to see if it was metal and I forgot to stop it. 
I liked it! I've never heard a song in Finnish in my life. I didn't really notice any particularly weird screaming, and I like how it goes from tranquil piano to EDM. It's different, but not so strange that it's hard to get into.


----------



## Innogen

Something I can totally headbang to. I love the thick, dark guitars and the heavy rhythm. It creates an impenetrable wall of sound and I love it.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

It gets points for being solely instrumental, but I still have never had a taste for the rock/metal genre.

Now, a weird song for all of you.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like it.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

GoosePeelings said:


> I like it.


The high pitched noise at the beginning pierced my poor ears. The dancing and setting was interesting.


----------



## Zamyatin

I feel like I've heard songs exactly like that dozens of times.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I'm a bit torn... I quite like the song, but at the same time i can't help but feel that it's derivative 60s blues rock nostalgia wank. I wonder, does this really have a reason to exist in this day and age other than a kind of worship of Hendrix et al? Think about it... music may be the only art form where people get away with using a half-century old style without adding much new, just for the sake of celebrating that style... If you're a painter and your work looks like Picasso because you really dig cubism, nobody's going to take you seriously, right?


----------



## Empty

The above is a crazy fucking song. I like it.

And because I can...


----------



## Zamyatin

Post metal. I like.


----------



## Innogen

Super cool! Catchy, tells a great story, and interesting video. I like songs that tell stories!


----------



## adacis

I've always liked Maps. Thumb up.


----------



## icecream

Like the begining and the bridge a lot. Catchy song. 

Carrapicho - Tic Tic Tac [With Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## SysterMatic

icecream said:


> Like the begining and the bridge a lot. Catchy song.
> 
> Carrapicho - Tic Tic Tac [With Lyrics] - YouTube


Too.... "HEY GUYS!!! MAMBOOO!!!! COME DANCING WITH ME LIKE IF YOU WERE NAKED AND YOU WANTED TO CALL SOME GOD TO MAKE RAIN ALL THE DAY!!"


----------



## Innogen

Wasn't very impressed until the chorus came, then I thought it was great. Though I prefer something darker-sounding when listening to hard rock and metal.


----------



## The Hungry One

I thought I saw Professor McGonagall in there! It's a lot quieter and gentler than I thought a song from a band called "Smashing Pumpkins" would be. Dreamy and unusual. His voice isn't my cup of tea, but I may look for covers.


----------



## AuroraLight

I can appreciate the music, it just a little too hyper for my taste. Though i admire the various movements within the music and how it keeps its constant tempo and altering its instrumentation to keep it interesting.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It sounds nice but that's about it.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Enjoyable. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Innogen

Didn't expect it to be that hard and metal-sounding. I also really like his voice! Super cool.


----------



## iconoclasmos

This song doesn't really grab me one way or the other. It might just be over familiarity.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Liked this one, really amusing


----------



## Innogen

Mmm... usually I hate rap with a fiery, burning passion. But this isn't bad at all. Very relaxed and chill vibe, I actually like it.


----------



## icecream

Too noisy / angry for me. Still the rythm is different from what i listen to. And its actually nice to listen to different music for a change.





www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQs3h6SRdIA


----------



## GoosePeelings

It sounds too weird for me, somehow.


----------



## Innogen

It's... so... catchy... Can't stop dancing...


----------



## iconoclasmos

Good song. It got a bit repetitive, but I liked the sound. 






Warning: This could be offensive. If you are easily offended, wait for the next one.


----------



## Pathosray

Just the concept is hilarious and the lyrics are extremlely clever what with the concept of finding loopholes in scripture and just flatout ignoring some bits, satirising religion in general.

But in practice it does nothing for me other than a slight snigger. It's mostly about poking fun rather than emotional expression; which I find extremely important in music. I honestly think it should be something that should be portrayed more as a narative that belongs on great sketch shows such as Saturday Night Live than an expresion of musicianship.

There isn't really any replayability either; once you've heard it and been amused there isn't anything to come back to.


----------



## Innogen

THAT IS A POWERFUL, POWERFUL BASS.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not a fan.


----------



## iconoclasmos

Not bad. It's the sort of thing I might like in the background while I am working on something else.


----------



## AuroraLight

I always enjoyed the concept behind this music yet i can never fully enjoy this style of music.Not sure if its the vocals or the over folk music undertones. Despite it not being my preferred choice of music i can still understand and respect the concept behind this style of music.


----------



## Innogen

Super super super unique. I like it, but I can't really pinpoint the reason why.

You need only listen to 2:27. The song just loops from there.


----------



## iconoclasmos

Reminds me of hanging out with my brother when I was younger. Its pleasant.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

iconoclasmos said:


> Reminds me of hanging out with my brother when I was younger. Its pleasant.


Considering that I am studying French right now, I like this.


----------



## The Hungry One

Aside from being 7:56 straight of electronic instrumentals, it was alright. It's hyperfocused and kind of dark. If you listen to it whilst doing regular things, you suddenly feel more badass, like any moment you could dodge bullets, execute perfect spinning kicks, and vanish into the night.


----------



## iconoclasmos

I like all the bright colors and the colorful uniforms. It's pretty upbeat which is a plus. All of the Japanese girl pop bands that I have heard sound the same to me, though.


----------



## SysterMatic

Not bad. Maybe a little ripetitive and I would have liked more another type of voice. But it's not bad. It seem one of that song you will like more if you just listen to it one more times. 




^An old one, but 'still good <3


----------



## Donkey D Kong

A classic cover of the song from the film. Manson does a great job of keeping the feeling of the movie, while still sounding like his own style. Can't think of a better artist they could have picked from the mainstream rock scene at the time for the song.


----------



## SysterMatic

^I had already heard that. 'still epic.


----------



## ForestPaix

@Inver interesting, rings of ye olden days and stuff like that. He has a nice voice.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Too slow and too romantic.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

GoosePeelings said:


> Too slow and too romantic.


Reminds me of the early days of ERB. I haven't seen any episodes lately, that's something I should get into again.


----------



## Pathosray

Love the 'operatic' intro and how it juxtaposes the electronic feel. After the brief fadeout, it gets into what feels almost contemplative all the while it slowly builds and builds, increasing pitch every-so-often and vocals getting more intense.

To be honest; it's a great beat but it feels like it hits the high point at around 2 and then continues on for the next three minutes; one minute feels like it should have been the maximum before moving on to the point it reached at the 5 min mark.

All in all, it feels like the sound track to narative which is always a plus in my books, the only bad side being the 2 minutes of "dead air" if you will.

Warning; you better have a spare half hour


----------



## GoosePeelings

Judging by the first six minutes it's pretty good.


----------



## Innogen

Very catchy, very fun. Sexy voice too.


----------



## Innogen

I remember being obsessed with this song a few years ago. Feels great to be listening to it again.


----------



## Nackle1

Really fun sounding! I like how they take away the drum beat at times to highlight the instrumentation, and then jump back in the main melody again; It's really energizing.


----------



## leigha

It's a cool song! It manages to be kinda groovy while still maintaining that raw sound which I love, and just the guitar and his voice are enough to carry the song. I kind of want to learn how to play it now.


----------



## Nackle1

I feel like there's an accent that the singer is attempting that I hear A LOT of artists trying....I find it very irritating 
I think I can see why people enjoy this kind of music in general though. It's very relaxing, smooth, and thoughtful.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

TBH, this is one of the genres I cannot listen to. Not my style. 
The chorus and tune are catchy though.







:3


----------



## SysterMatic

I don't likes lives... Funny but hunm... Strange accent, strange tone and the song sucks.


----------



## Nackle1

The picture, music, and singer remind me a lot of Smashing Punmpkins. I enjoyed listening to it. The lyrics have something to teach, and the instrumentation is interesting. It seems to be in that modern alternative rock style which I'm not really a huge fan of, but this song was cool.


----------



## Innogen

Ah, I love the classic rock feel mixed with punk. The screaming at the end is also freakin' awesome. Reminds me of when I was younger.


----------



## Aletheia

I can tell that you love Imogen Heap! I love it though, I feel like I'm listening to a lot more of her songs than I would have otherwise, and I don't know why I hadn't listened to more? It's clear from this song, and the last song of hers that you posted, that she has a deep reverence for different cultures. To the point where she'll base a song completely around that, itself. Which is really beautiful. Plus, the song is really, really good. I think I'm going to have to listen to some more Imogen!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Such a nice song, I greatly enjoyed it. Closing eyes, I felt like I was in someone's warm embrace, that washed away all the sadness from my soul. Even more amazing how an effect like that can be achieved with some simple guitar playing and a pleasant voice, without any fancy production and complex arrangements. That's the power of music as is.


----------



## Nackle1

Interesting! Not what I expected when I saw an anime character in the background. It's very calming, but not over the top. It's relaxing, but it has darkness and tension which make it richer. I've always really liked this kind of music....It makes me feel melancholy, but sort of happy at the same time.


----------



## Innogen

Ah, there's nothing quite like old blues rock. This truly is special.





You need only listen to 1:18ish, the song just loops from there.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

I enjoy piano wankery because I love guitar solos and they are basically the same thing. It's really cool to hear that with drums in the background, and the third instrument makes it sound like a Final Fantasy boss fight. I could work out to this music.


----------



## 66393

That song was so intense. It kept me in the zone during my Smite match. I don't know if I could listen to it without the adrenaline surging, though. Not my usual style.


----------



## Klaro26

Hm...I like it cuz it kinda falls in within my "music for the soul" category.


----------



## Nackle1

I like to pretend that I can't relate to this song...that I'm not thinking of someone in particular when I hear. But that's a lie. I like how the song is stripped down to it's pure emotion. There's no excessive instrumentation to distract the listener; Just the singer and a piano.


----------



## Innogen

The only thing better than Irish mythology is Irish music. Great rhythm, awesome voices, cool harmonies, super fun to listen to. Can't stop dancing in my seat!


----------



## GoosePeelings

I like NIN, some of their tracks at least, and that's one of them.


----------



## leigha

Honestly, it's the best song I've ever heard in my life. That guy needs to make an album.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

^ one of my vinyls. If I knew about NMH before my wedding this song would definitely show up in the music playlist. Jeff Magnum's lyrics follow the Warren Zevon tradition of forcing you to really listen to the words. I wish we had more singing saws in music; doesn't need to become a trend but I could see it replace organs for a song or two. 

Speaking of:






PS My mom introduced me to Zevon. Hehe.


----------



## SysterMatic

I like it. Very relaxing.


----------



## 66393

9.3/10.


----------



## Pathosray

Please don't be 'that guy'; don't just put a number out of 10 and be done with it.

I'm not sure how to put it down. It's certainly top 40 bait, and that the chorus involved repeated the same sentence over and over drops some points for me; on't get me started on the 'lalalalalala love is overated' part in the extended chorus...

No thank you; can't take it seriously anymore. It just ruined the nice beat it had going on.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not very fond of metal, I don't know why.


----------



## Zamyatin

Eh. Sounds like a generic horror film soundtrack, intended to sound like a haunted musicbox.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

@Pathosray IGN gave that rating suggestion 100/10 
@Zamyatin I think I found a new artist for when I'm feeling down. Also would make wonderful walkout music for a UFC fighter. 






Yeah I know, a cover, but MAYNARD darnit!


----------



## SysterMatic

Well the song is pretty popular but I didn't like it so much. The voice of the singer though the voice of the singer is so cool that as a result this is better than the original in my opinion.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Pretty epic. Makes me want to grab a huge sword, slay some dragons and save a beautiful princess from dark castle. Also reminded of another band, Machinae Supremacy. Love some chiptunes in my metal.




I suggest turning down the volume a bit.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

I hope John Cage's estate/offspring doesn't sue for stealing from 4'33" :laughing:


----------



## Psychophant

That's an album (or EP), isn't it? I can tolerate some classic rock, but I'm a little burnt out on it (summer job played "non-stop classic favorites"). At least Rush has some legitimate talent.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I couldn't watch that video because I live in Finland, I like the song but not enough to listen to it every day.


----------



## Cammi

At first I liked and think its a good music to receive energy... But after the second minute I thought it was a bit repetitive... And make me feel... i little tired... =/ 
So, in my opnion this music is like a paradox, it gives me energy and then removing


My song is Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

R.E.M. was sightly before my time, but they have a soft place in my heart. Add Kate Pierson and it's even happier. 






Love me some Eric Burdon, and here he's declaring WAR


----------



## Psychophant

I'm sorry, but it just grates on me.. I have a hard time with that kind of music.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I'm not the biggest coldplay fan, I did like that song though, a lot more than most coldplay songs I've heard.


----------



## Psychophant

@Sporadic Aura Yeah, I only really bother with pop or otherwise agreeable songs in threads like these. I really like old Coldplay though, idk why.

That song reminds me of Sublime in an odd way.. I'm not sure that's a good thing.


----------



## sootyflues

Reminds me of an indie game!

Here's mine:


----------



## SysterMatic

Very emotional. I can clearly imagine it to be listen when you feel to. But in a normal situation it can be quite boring and monotone. Though the voice is not too bad.


----------



## Innogen

Ah, you gotta love the old FF games. And their music. This in particular is freaking awesome. Could totally listen to this as I pwn some noobs in the various MMOs I play.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Opening reminds me of A Perfect Circle remixing their songs. Sounds like either something to listen to while recovering from a hangover, or if I wanted to meditate.


----------



## Narcissus

^I love choirs. This is actually quite catchy, at least for me. I've no idea what they're singing about but it sounds nice. A tiny bit melancholic but that's quite common in the eastern/Arabic music, I guess. Still, has a slight 'sunny' side, too.





also, count the saxophones


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not a fan, a bit too slow for my taste and I don't like live performances.


----------



## leigha

Clever. I'm probably going to find myself singing it to myself later today. Also, unrelated, but I really like the guy's earrings. Daang.


----------



## Innogen

Mmm, calm and serene, but at the same time it stirs my sea of emotions. What really hits me is the lyrics, they're absolutely beautiful. Expertly sang, expertly played, expertly written.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

It's the best Imogen Heap song I've heard so far, but I'm still not entirely sold on her music. She's really good at setting a mood and the production is great, I like her breathy voice and I do like the lyrics in this particular song, but I don't really care for her compositions... she has an odd sense of melody that doesn't really gel with me for some reason. I feel like she's a much better producer/musician than she is a songwriter/composer. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, there's plenty of music I love that relies even more on atmosphere and production/instrumentation than hers, but the thing is I don't really love the mood it sets either. It's masterfully done, but it just doesn't really resonate with me I guess.


----------



## deviantcode

Extremely talented. Not my type of music but I can see it growing on me because I was able to watch the whole thing intently and listen to it. Not a fan of his voice. But then again I am picky about voices and mostly opt for instrumentals.


----------



## Psychophant

Long. Rhythm guitarist is so self-indulgent with his facial expressions. I like the music fine (though I feel like there's a limit to how long you can ride a riff), but I'd rather not have to look at the people playing it (true of most bands).

This feels like the antithesis of that song..


----------



## Rift

there was the nice build up, even if it sounded a bit overproduced... the predictability/familiarity in the escalation, but the drums seem out of place and there's a bit too much ipecac in the voice... Dude sounds too old for screamo. ;p lyrics are decent, tho.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds pretty cool.

Lyrics: Translation of "Ylpeä sydän" by Scandinavian Music Group from Finnish to English


----------



## Narcissus

I like the music, i'd get rid of the vocal  the lyrics are decent although not very original. Too pop for me, I guess.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I generally like Genesis, the music just tends to be a bit too peaceful for my taste. Like the song above.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Town of Salem is a cute game (if I was a better manipulator I'd play it), and I've watched Minx in a few LP videos. A little too much shrieking (in the LPs not this song) but the song is cool.


----------



## kiwig0ld

It reminds me of the 80's movies where the character is in an early race or competition. It's on it's way to being fully hardcore but it's not quite there. Ironic considering it's Judas Priest, but it didn't want to make me headbang until my neck was broken. It was easily listenable for 3 minutes and greater me appreciation for rock music because there is a thin line between bands that rock and bands that suck. They consistently rock. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/rez%2Fdrakebelike


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Somebody's been listening to J Dilla lol. Not bad, I could see it working in the context of a Donutsian beat collage album. By itself it's not spectacular, as it's just a repetetive instrumental without any development or buildup, but being just over a minute long it doesn't overstay its welcome.


----------



## Narcissus

^This is so beautiful thank you 
oldschol rock'n'roll+fluffy kitties at war hell yeah they should show this in history class
wow even kitty conspiracy theories love love

What about we go Latin
and a bit pagan


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

^ That is actually beautiful! :happy:

[video]https://soundcloud.com/yosi-horikawa/letter[/video]


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Repost.. :frustrating:


----------



## Narcissus

^Cool. Soothing. I like the idea of incorporating the scribbling sounds into this.

I'm not too versatile lately...


----------



## kiwig0ld

Cephalonimbus said:


> Somebody's been listening to J Dilla lol.


Amazing pickup. 
I can hear a tiny chop in the instrumental sample but they blend it enough to where it sounds as if they're playing instruments straight through.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not a fan of the song, it sounds weird somehow.


----------



## WitchPuddin

@pagan astronaut
I thought that was really cool. I love the penny whistle.
Interesting song, don't know that I've ever heard anything like that before.


----------



## Narcissus

I liked the video more that the song  She has a very nice voice and I liked the choir. The rest was a tiny bit generic to me (but that's just me, and anyone who presents me with modern songs is in danger of hearing me rant about things being generic for a few minutes xdd I feel like the black sheep and a trickster spirit in this thread, lol) Can't say I didn't enjoy it though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Welp pretty much all you post is great.


----------



## Narcissus

I know right?  Doin' my best here!
That was very nice, though most of the "nice" goes to the drums and the reverb. But it made me think of interstellar voyages, and interstellar voyages add +10 to all stats. 





DD


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Wonderful atmosphere from the start.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I've always liked Missy Elliot. The rhythm and the lyrics are very catchy and her quirky video is very endearing.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Hah that was dumb in the best way possible. I like it. Fun, silly and very easy to relate to for an introvert ^_^


----------



## GoosePeelings

That's really weird. Not a big fan.

This is indeed a song. It starts around 1:45.:
ME!ME!ME! - 日本アニメ（ーター）見本市


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Thanks a lot for posting porn while I'm at work. My boss just spontaneously combusted and his will stated the company is now owned by his golden retriever, Dr. Snuggles, who has very poor leadership skills I might add. It's not a bad tune and I dig the animation, but dammit I have to sell my wooden leg if the company inevitably goes bankrupt due to that incompetent dog, and how will I shimmy shimmy ya to vocaloid J-pop with just one leg?


----------



## GoosePeelings

You're welcome. Seriously though, it's not pornography. The video does have a deeper meaning.
And I'm not a fan of the song, though it sounds nice.


----------



## Innogen

5 seconds in I was dancing. It's lyrics, though, sound like generic rap (I'm the best thing ever and now let's party) but at least it's fun to listen to. Very, very catchy.


----------



## Hiraeth

I wasn't really impressed with the instrumental part, nor with the lyrics. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## gmaslin

Very cerebral _avant garde_ music about trivialization. Very well recorded but good for only an occasional listen. I keep going back to this:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Loved the lyrics, even though I'm not sure what it's supposed to mean. Music, not so much. It lacked dynamics and any memorable moments or catchiness, just kind of there, in the background.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Perfect soundtrack to a God-Game. Fits the picture well too.


----------



## gmaslin

@bigstupidgrin
Hard to fault tool on any musical parameter but I prefer to listen to a little less nihilism. See if you can hear some of Tool's influences in:




My aunt and uncle used to see these guys perform for a $1 cover charge. I saw the ticket stubs.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Sounds like if you cloned Tony Iommi twice, then had then make a 1970's punk rock band. I'll have to explore them more.


----------



## gmaslin

@bigstupidgrin
Byrne was really good in that concert but I couldn't help feeling the guitarist was doing an Adrian Belew impression. Tina is just no-nonsense and solid like a laid back Kim Deal. If you want to talk dance and groove and a party atmosphere you have to include:




My vote for most fun band ever. Crappy recording but it catches the atmosphere perfectly. My boyfriend at the time couldn't take his eyes off Cindy and her jiggling boobies (great dance moves). I was too busy dancing in the aisles and getting drinks thrown a me. Check out how badly Kate wants to get away from those keyboards to dance up a storm. They were the most infectious band because they really dug what they played and you could feel it. Iommi was tonally much different than Lloyd (not as bell like) but did make use of the Arabic groove Television uses in "See No Evil". Television belongs in the Rock'n'Roll Hall of Fame and hardly anyone knows who they were. I suspect you will find your exploration of their music very enjoyable.


----------



## Narcissus

Gee, this really does make me want to shake various body parts to the rhythm of it. Also, cool vocals.
Though
I'm a bit worried, her boobs must have hurt a bit after that 4 minute jiggle-jiggle dance XDD
I'm kinda breakin' your convo here but that's just what I do.....
..
Someone left this on my facebook profile. Russian punk rock, apparently. The band broke up after both frontmen got so drunk they died.


----------



## Hiraeth

The song and the video above are both sick, but I liked it!


----------



## WitchPuddin

@deviantcode

hmmmmmmm

I have mixed feelings about this song. 
I liked it more and more as it went on, but I feel like in order to form a definite opinion, I would need to listen to the song a couple more times.

Interesting song, but probably not something I would listen to regularly.


----------



## Wings of Nike

WitchPuddin said:


> @deviantcode
> 
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this song.
> I liked it more and more as it went on, but I feel like in order to form a definite opinion, I would need to listen to the song a couple more times.
> 
> Interesting song, but probably not something I would listen to regularly.


I liked the song and thought it was sweet and meaningful. I have added it to one Of my playlists xD whooho!


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's pretty, I think it would be better if only the woman was singing though.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

I've listened to a lot of rap and I honestly don't like his style of rap. His lyrics aren't that great either, even though it's on big issues most (good) rappers that sing about issues use symbolism and metaphors to show issues rather than literal telling. The beat also doesn't really fit his style of rapping either and using dubstep for rap is awful. I do like the synth they use however, it sounds like a pretty generic house synth. I don't really like it honestly and I usually like rap music.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It sounds really weird in a way, it's difficult to describe why. It also reminds me of Parov Stelar a bit.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

GoosePeelings said:


> It sounds really weird in a way, it's difficult to describe why. It also reminds me of Parov Stelar a bit.


The video is pretty and all but this isn't my thing really. Too... ...Popish? I can't find the right word.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Classy but metal too. I can dig it.






Because Chapman stick. And I'm thinking of using this band as a Trojan horse to get my Jazz/Pink Floyd-adoring father in law to like prog metal.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I like Chapman Stick and Gershwin, and these dudes clearly have some serious chops, but it did absolutely nothing for me. I found the keyboard sounds really cheesy, not a fan of the guitar tones either, and IMO they took an overly cerebral approach to a rather emotional composition.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Cephalonimbus said:


>


I dig that music so much.


----------



## Narcissus

That reminds me how much I'm a sucker for violins and harps
Dat melody tho' 
I like how it gets super intense in the middle


----------



## GoosePeelings

I think it sounds really cool, there's something about it that I like a lot.


----------



## deviantcode

was certainly funny, the music is not my type and don't like it. But good comedic value haha.


----------



## Narcissus

Not a fan of electronic drums here, the rest of the music and the lady's voice was alright though. I liked the lyrics.


----------



## EternalFrost

The instrumental was so beautiful. If the guy didn't have that strange echo effect on his voice, I might have like the singing more. Seemed a bit out of place. As for the lyrics, they were alright.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

WHOA. I've been searching for this song. 
Hearing the whole thing leaves me kind of speechless. 
Now I must know what other masterpieces this artist has created.

I see a lot of myself in this song, though.
Describes my struggles, my hopes, my feelings.. 

Thank you for sharing this song.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Eh. It felt like it should have been heavier and pack a bigger punch. But it just.. didn't.. Didn't really do much for me.


----------



## HeatWave

Is that indie rock? Or maybe alternative rock? It's not my cup of tea anyway. I'd describe it as boring and uninspiring.


----------



## Hiraeth

I liked it! It was very refreshing.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

The first riff of that song always gets me. Good song.








HeatWave said:


> Is that indie rock? Or maybe alternative rock? It's not my cup of tea anyway. I'd describe it as boring and uninspiring.


It'd probably be called alternative rock.


----------



## Hiraeth

Makes me think about Gregorian combined with Enigma. Epic and relaxing at the same time. Interesting.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Instantly relaxed me. The rest of the song held my interest too. I could listen to music like that for a long time and just let my mind wander off.


----------



## Narcissus

I like the russian-ish melodies. When they're mixed with some good ol' rock stuff, it's a win-win. Brass section is exquisite, so are the drums. The vocals didn't do much for me but I bet these guys are a blast on live shows.


----------



## leigha

That. Beginning. I don't know why, but dang, what a good intro. I like the change of speed throughout the song, and I had no idea what he was talking about, but I really liked his voice and the way he used it. It had a really good beat too. Seems like a fun song to dance to with someone.

(I have no idea what anyone's gonna make of this song)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Interesting sound. Really like his voice, fits the style. That song didn't really progress anywhere though, it was 8 minutes of the same thing.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I like it! It's relaxing, flowy, creates an atmosphere. It has many layers that don't exactly fit perfectly but work very well together, making it complex and interesting to listen to. There is also building up of energy, which is released at the end.


Currently stuck in my head:
https://youtu.be/1obybYGxsEk


----------



## leigha

Sporadic Aura said:


> That song didn't really progress anywhere though, it was 8 minutes of the same thing.


Really? I'm surprised you think so, because I thought it changed a _lot_, especially after the 5 minute mark. I've gotta admit that although I downloaded the song literally months ago, I didn't listen to the end until a few weeks ago because I always kinda assumed it would be the same thing, but I was really surprised by the direction the song went in, especially around 6:40.

To the song above, it's cool! I especially liked the beginning; her voice was almost haunting, it was really impactful. Definitely the type of song I would've be all over a few years ago, but I still like it now.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

not fucking around / 10
IME the only people whose hearts are black enough to dislike the glorious music of Suffy chan are Illuminati space lizards and jaded cafeteria lunch ladies. I'm a jaded cafeteria lunch space lizard who failed his Illuminati entry exam, so we're cool. He's one of the few artists who can make my eyes go a little teary with certain songs (when I'm in my human form of course).


----------



## ForestPaix

Cephalonimbus said:


> not fucking around / 10
> IME the only people whose hearts are black enough to dislike the glorious music of Suffy chan are Illuminati space lizards and jaded cafeteria lunch ladies. I'm a jaded cafeteria lunch space lizard who failed his Illuminati entry exam, so we're cool. He's one of the few artists who can make my eyes go a little teary with certain songs (when I'm in my human form of course).


it's been blocked.





 I can listen to this over and over


----------



## GoosePeelings

It is really pretty and relaxing, maybe a little too much.


----------



## Dakris

Some naughty lyrics right there. Nice voice and an enjoyable rhythm.


----------



## Ninjaws

Dakris said:


> Some naughty lyrics right there. Nice voice and an enjoyable rhythm.


Not my cup of tea. A bit too chummy in my opinion.


----------



## icecream

I dont really listen to music like this. But I liked it. It had like an 80s rock n roll scream and guitar to it and like a 60s 
vintage radio sound to it. 

My song: https://m.soundcloud.com/crystal-castles/frail


----------



## SuedeSwede

icecream said:


> I dont really listen to music like this. But I liked it. It had like an 80s rock n roll scream and guitar to it and like a 60s
> vintage radio sound to it.
> 
> My song: https://m.soundcloud.com/crystal-castles/frail


yay I love Crystal Castles ^-^ not heard this one before though and wow... really great






if you're not looking for an "easy listen", here you go


----------



## Ninjaws

SuedeSwede said:


> yay I love Crystal Castles ^-^ not heard this one before though and wow... really great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're not looking for an "easy listen", here you go


Sounds kind of depressing. 
It's alright, but I'm not really a fan of it.


----------



## SuedeSwede

Ninjaws said:


>


nah not for me. can imagine it would suit the atmosphere amidst the game, but it was a pretty brief and out-of-context thing to post :/






something a little bit zany


----------



## Ninjaws

SuedeSwede said:


> nah not for me. can imagine it would suit the atmosphere amidst the game, but it was a pretty brief and out-of-context thing to post :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something a little bit zany


Kind of techno sounding. We both seem to have an out-of-the-ordinary taste in music.


----------



## Wisteria

Ninjaws said:


> Kind of techno sounding. We both seem to have an out-of-the-ordinary taste in music.


Already know this song, I was listening to it recently. It has a smooth rhythm, but I like any music that has piano to it


----------



## SuedeSwede

jennalee said:


> Already know this song, I was listening to it recently. It has a smooth rhythm, but I like any music that has piano to it


yeee alt-J have a cool sound going on, like this song quite a bit


----------



## SomeWeirdGuy

SuedeSwede said:


> yeee alt-J have a cool sound going on, like this song quite a bit


Coil is absolutely amazing, and so is this track. I've been meaning to get further into their stuff but I got stuck after listening to Ape of Naples after a friend recommended it to me. Then life happened for a while and I totally forgot about them. This album is definitely on my list now.





Listen to Suite 1 from the same session for context, since they sort of blend together.


----------



## SuedeSwede

SomeWeirdGuy said:


> Coil is absolutely amazing, and so is this track. I've been meaning to get further into their stuff but I got stuck after listening to Ape of Naples after a friend recommended it to me. Then life happened for a while and I totally forgot about them. This album is definitely on my list now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Suite 1 from the same session for context, since they sort of blend together.


Yeah I don't like The Ape of Naples nearly as much as that album, so great.

I really like what I've heard of The Olivia Tremor Control, though this is a new one. Very nice!






A recent jam


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Re: Sufjan Stevens song. Like the atmosphere in the song. Wish it could be a stitch sadder, which is kind of a weird thing to say :laughing:. Maybe some minor key stuff, or slow down the piano. 

Re: Yann Tiersen. Pretty sounding, not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## ficsci

Sometimes I like NIN. Sometimes I don't. This is one of those times when I don't. I guess it's personal taste, I'm not into music that has really obvious repetition.


----------



## Innogen

Ah, it reminds me so much of when I first started getting into hard rock and the like. Good times.
This song in particular is very interesting! It plays around with odd beats and time signatures and it's hard to keep up with. Very different, very unique. I like it.


----------



## ficsci

Ooo yes that's the sort of nu-metal I can enjoy  The chord progression in the chorus also gets quite interesting, and the fuzz sounds like a beast.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Ah Dillinger. The math-stuff is not for me. Plus it has that "street" vibe I'm not fond of.


----------



## ficsci

It's a little bit different from my taste, but I found it enjoyable. There are some cool moments, I really like 0:21-0:42 for a totally biased reason lol. Also I googled the band, and was surprised that Criss Angel sings lolwut


----------



## Klaro26

This song gives rise to these particular thoughts: "desperate need to express"; "painful desire"; "chaos"


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

I've listened to a few of A$ap Rocky's songs, such as "Effing Problems" and "Fashion Killa." And this song seems to have a slower beat than the others, but nevertheless, I enjoyed the song. It sounds like he's comparing the love he feels for women to the feelings that LSD brings.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

Eh this kind of music usually isn't my cup of tea, but this song actually wasn't too bad.


----------



## Chompy

I find it hard to listen to most metal and this wasn't any different, although I did enjoy the singing from about 1:30 onwards for a bit. It's not really anything against the song, it's just the way progressive/heavy metal songs are stitched together doesn't quite click with me thats all.


----------



## Real Observer

I didn't particulary enjoy the song but found it tollerable muscially. Lyrics are kickass though. "My name's Blurryface and I care what you think" - that is strong stuff. Well done social critique






Sounds super weird and drawn-out at first but it grows on you :wink:


----------



## Ausserirdische

It isn't working:sad:
Fuckin' copyrights >.>


----------



## Hiraeth

I have some sort of mixed feelings about the previous song. I don't particularly like the voice and I find the song a bit monotonous, but at the same time it becomes really pleasant and dreamy at times. Not too impressed with the lyrics either.


----------



## WhyShouldEye

@Hiraeth
I'm impatient, so the beginning killed me. It's got a weird vibe to it... cartoon horror? Yeah, that's the vibe I'm getting. It also has a clear comedy vibe to it, primarily due to the wind instruments and the tempo (obviously). The execution of the lyrics is also comedic, though, oddly enough, the lyrics are slightly serious. This would be a good song to play at something serious, like a wedding not a funeral, just to shake things up.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ludovico Einaudi's music is so wonderful, beautiful and calm but not boring.


----------



## Miss Prince

Not a huge fan personally.


----------



## Morn

Reminds me of a cheap escort I know.

Anyway, here's one for you. :stupid: 
Yes, this is a from a Marketing Services company and a real technology conference.:laughing:


----------



## bigstupidgrin

This might be my two vodka martinis talking, but she doesn't have a terrible voice.


----------



## xForgottenOne

I kinda like the music, especially when it becomes a bit more "upbeat" after approx 2:30. I don't really like the voice and the lyrics...

Okay, what should I put in here? Muse? No, that's too "normal" for this thread... Wait, it's not if I put that song... hehe ^^. Here you go:


----------



## AuroraLight

I can appreciate that you choose an odd song from their catalog (I have a strong enjoyment for odd challenging music.) While i didn't necessarily enjoy it i can respect the aesthetics of the song. I feel it isn't a song one can enjoy in a single listen, but rather i could further understand it with multiple listens then maybe i could properly create an opinion on how i feel towards it.

Since you picked an odd song so will i. while this isn't their most challenging song it still requires some acquired taste to enjoy.


----------



## Sybow

Relaxing, technical and upbeat. I kinda like it.


----------



## Instinktual

Pretty good, although it's a bit long and I kept waiting for drums and guitars to kick in. It just feels like it was building up to something, but it doesn't evolve at all.


----------



## Octavarium

I'm glad this thread is back!

I'm not sure what I think of that one. I'd say overall it's decent but not great. I'm not keen on the vocal, but the riff is quite good. I don't have any burning desire to hear it again, but I've heard a lot worse.


----------



## Instinktual

Eh, it’s alright. Pretty standard Genesis fare, and their style ain’t really my thing.


----------



## olonny

The instrumental base is really catchy. I'm not much into his voice, though.


----------



## Octavarium

@Instinktual Quite a nice song. On first listen it didn’t strike me as anything special, and didn’t quite sustain my interest, but perhaps it would grow on me on further listens.
@olonny Sorry, I missed you out! This one had a couple of good moments, but I found it fairly bland mostly.


----------



## Instinktual

Ooh, Nothing But Thieves! I'm a huge fan of "itch" and "Amsterdam", this doesn't quite reach those heights, but very good none the less. These guys are onto something..
@Octavarium it's definitely one of those songs that grows on you with repeated listening.


----------



## Heat Mirage

@Instinktual I enjoyed this song, reminded me a lot of Vanessa Carlton. I love solo female singer/songwriter stuff, there's always so much heart to it.

And now for some nostalgic schlock from right after I finished high school nearly ten years ago. Don't judge me too harshly.


----------



## bleghc

not something i'd regularly listen to but love the pop-y, nostalgic sound the song gives out.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

^^ Not something I would listen on my own, too 'peppy' for my taste. I would probably like it better as an OST to a movie/tv show.


----------



## Octavarium

I found a lot to like about this song on the whole, and I particularly enjoyed the guitar solos. I find with a lot of metal that I enjoy the music but don't care much for the vocals, and while the high-pitched singing style in this one takes a bit of getting used to, and would work better in short bursts than over a whole song, I've heard a lot worse, and I'd much rather listen to that than the growling vocal style that a lot of metal has.


----------



## Instinktual

I liked this quite a bit. I'm very hit and miss when it comes to indie, but I like the mood and his voice.

How about an instrumental track?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Octavarium said:


> I found a lot to like about this song on the whole, and I particularly enjoyed the guitar solos. I find with a lot of metal that I enjoy the music but don't care much for the vocals, and while the high-pitched singing style in this one takes a bit of getting used to, and would work better in short bursts than over a whole song, I've heard a lot worse, and I'd much rather listen to that than the growling vocal style that a lot of metal has.


I like the video, that particular singer (R0b Halford) is actually famous for the high-pitch singing style .. but he's really good if without all the high pitch screams as well.


----------



## Sybow

I'll give my opinion in 1 word. 

Golden.


----------



## Klaro26

Not quite my style, but has a nice vibe to it.


----------



## Instinktual

Very nice. The whole thing rests on her performance, and she pulls it off (as per usual).


----------



## Flow Ozzy

^^ I had to 'tolerate' it, I might have liked it if it was the OST of some movie or tv show, otherwise it's not something I can even give a comment about.


----------



## Sybow

What else can I say than legendary? I mean, its Judas Priest..


----------



## Rhothan

Kinda reminds me of Nightwish (though I'm not really home at metal anyway). But it's dutch, so here's a dutch singer:


----------



## Wisteria

It's not the type of genre I listen to, so this is different. The music video is well directed. It has a old person feel, and the lyrics/chorus seem kind of simple. Overall just not my style tbh






You're either going to really enjoy this song or just find it annoying lol


----------



## Flow Ozzy

^^^

I like it, it can grow on me ... I would definitely like it more as part of OST of a movie/tv show, which kinda provides a sort of context to the song's lyrics IMO.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Tygers of Poontang said:


> ^^^
> 
> I like it, it can grow on me ... I would definitely like it more as part of OST of a movie/tv show, which kinda provides a sort of context to the song's lyrics IMO.



* *




The song _Man on the Moon_ pays hommage to comedian Andy Kaufman, and it's part of the soundtrack of a 1999 biopic with the same title. I don't know if you're familiar with Andy Kaufman, but he was a highly influential comedian who constantly subverted expectations by essentially trolling the audience. It's a well made movie so if that sort of thing interests you then it's worth checking out.










As for the Judas Priest song... not really my cup of tea but I like the guitar solo and Halford has a great voice.


----------



## remarkable_remark

Why is this 10 minutes long
.


----------



## Dedbyte

That dancing looks ridiculous. I also have no idea what it's supposed to be about, even with the subtitles.


----------



## Preciselyd

The lyrics are in my head, "out of my head, of my heart, my mind." I like the lyrics and some parts of the beat but I think another back beat would have been better. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

I only knew her one song (Believe), I guess I would have liked this more if I heard it in the 90s ... I always liked her voice though, she's really good.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Now there's a song with some balls. Love the lead guitar sound.


----------



## andreasdevig

Very nice harmonies and instrumentation. Voice not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Energumen

I must say, that's one gifted guitarist. He's got skill. But I have trouble listening to only one instrument playing for a while without other instruments accompanying it.


----------



## Sybow

I like the old school sound and style, but the lyrics seem a bit cheesy.
Nonetheless, could listen to it without problems, which I did.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Interesting how it alternates between what sounds like a dark ambient horror film score, and hip-hop beats that remind me a bit of early Gravediggaz. It seems a bit disjointed at first listen, the way it jumps in and out of that groove... but I do like it.


----------



## Malandro

Not my type of music. The voice reminds me of those pop songs from the mid-90s. The music made me think either there was gonna be a drop or the woman was gonna start screaming lol. I could imagine it being used in a dramatic scene of a movie or something.


----------



## Energumen

I admire the creativity behind it, but the tempo is too fast for me. If they'd slowed it down, I would've liked it better.


----------



## xoplutonianvenus

I actually really like it, which I didn't expect. I really like the lyrics specifically, and I like the beat and the guitar as well.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

A bit too peppy for me, this is the kind of music I would like to put in the category of 'background music for movies/tv' ... which works really well depending on the situation. Definitely the kind of music I would be okay with listening at some party...


----------



## Energumen

I've never heard a Judas Priest song that is so slow. It's not a bad thing. I like Judas Priest, and this goes to show how varied their music can be while still having its own sound. I'd give it maybe a 7 out of 10 if this were a competition.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

When I first heard this song, I was so convinced it was from my mom's collection that I made her listen to it. Love the chorus.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Good, really good ... something new for me, I just googled them ... Wikipedia says Post-Punk revival, indie rock (in the genres section). Good Rock music I must say, loved the rhythm section.


----------



## Sybow

Not something I would personally listen to (Not my taste of black metal), but I do admire them for their status and influence. Not a bad song either.


----------



## Energumen

Not usually my type of music, but I guess it's all right. The theatrics seem more pronounced than the actual music in the video.


----------



## INFPsyche

Besides dredging up distressing memories it makes me feel a sadness and longing but also happiness and a sense of comfort as well. Never noticed the lead-in before, i really love it. This is one of my favorite songs and usually brings a tear to my eye!! Makes me feel good that someone has gone through something similar as me and makes me feel good that I'm not so alone..




   





Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Energumen

Meh. Not for me. Not a big rap fan, esp. when the lyrics aren't overly profound.


----------



## andreasdevig

Not my cup of tea, I'm afraid. Too much rock'n'roll for me.


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

Not what I'd willingly listen to but the song overall is pretty relaxing, also suitable for a dance.


----------



## Octavarium

I like it, although I thought it would’ve been better to have a bit more space in the song... just... texturally it didn’t quite work in some places, where some of the sounds in the mix didn’t go together, and it felt like there was a bit too much of one kind of thing with those bass and drum sounds. I couldn’t help comparing it to this song, which isn’t really all that similar, but does some of the same things sonically/texturally, ... kind of, and worked better for me, though it certainly won’t be to everyone’s tastes, so I’ll make it the next song of the thread.


----------



## Wisteria

It's a little uncomfortable to both listen to and watch. Almost disturbing.


----------



## Octavarium

It’s alright, but I probably wouldn’t listen to it again. It doesn’t develop or go anywhere.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

10/10 song, IMO one of the most beautiful piano ballads ever written.


----------



## andreasdevig

I'm not a big rock'n'roll fan, but it's not a terrible song. It's got a nice groove to it, I must admit. Kind of a mixture of happiness and sadness to the song. The singing style is somewhat interesting, and it's got some interesting harmonies here and there. Not a bad song. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## Felipe

andreasdevig said:


> I'm not a big rock'n'roll fan, but it's not a terrible song. It's got a nice groove to it, I must admit. Kind of a mixture of happiness and sadness to the song. The singing style is somewhat interesting, and it's got some interesting harmonies here and there. Not a bad song. It's actually pretty good.


Wow I'm Brazilian and never heard that before... it's spooky..not just the melody but he says "I dreamed that I've never existed and then saw that I've never dreamed"


----


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I'm not a power metal fan, but if I ever need to do an 80s training montage to prepare for an epic Final Fantasy boss battle, I want that song as the soundtrack.


----------



## Sybow

Reminds me of dream theater in a way. Smooth and technical.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

A very interesting mixture of different genres of heavy metal I must say ... Death Metal, Melodic DM, Folk Metal


----------



## andreasdevig

Not my cup of tea, to tell you the truth. Too much rock'n'roll for my taste. I'm not really a fan of distorted electric guitars, especially the high notes. It gets a little bit better at around 50 seconds in (instrumentally), but the vocals aren't my cup of tea. The song feels technical, cold and soulless, overall.


----------



## elevatorman

Pretty guitar and relaxing song. I could see someone listening to it on a boat in the middle of a lake somewhere with the sun shining.


----------



## Kittyalert

It has a very chill melody to it. A chill beach music or something like that. I can see myself studying with this music in the background. Nice taste. 


https://youtu.be/RaG8faaFUMM

When I'm feeling like a stripper lol^


----------



## Navoh

Lewd, the song uses some pretty clever innuendos instead of explicitly stating it.


----------



## Energumen

Navoh said:


> Lewd, the song uses some pretty clever innuendos instead of explicitly stating it.


Holy fuck I love this song. Both the lyrics and the actual music are phenomenal. Don't go changing.


----------



## MyName

Throwback 60's style rock song. I liked the fuzzy guitar sound. It was okay.


----------



## Sybow

Upbeat and optimistic vibe. I like the instrumental, but the rest of the song does not really reach me.


----------

